# Locks to join AEW at some point?



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I dont think Steen and Cole are very likely. Both have always wanted to be in The E and are top guys. I see more "wwe guys" going such as Rusev and Ziggler. Could see zayn aswell


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Sasha Banks? Or are things good with her now?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah Owens isn't a lock. Hunter loves him like Seth. And him and Owen love the WWE. But anything is possible 

Hammerstone
Mance warner
Jacob fatu

From WWE 
Revival 
Orton 
(Both have a connection to Cody)
And every non nxt talent basically until Vince fucks off


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

If I had to pick 3 “locks...”

Ibushi
Scurll
Blanchard


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Randy Orton hopefully.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*TOP contact ending soon 2020 - 2021*

Tyler Breeze, Dana Brooke, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy AEW//Impact

*#5. Sami Zayn* (Jan 2021) Can go back to ROH

*#4.Carmella* (2021) If she continues to cause tension backstage, she’ll be out the door.

*#3. Cesaro* (2021) New Japan maybe?
*
#2. Luke Harper* (2020) AEW

*#1. Randy Orton* (2020) I think this guy want free time to go to Hollywood like Cena, Batista... Could stay in the WWE on a part time contact


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Luke Harper is a lock.

I could see the Hardy Boyz & Zayn too 

Orton would be the dark horse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Revival, Harper and....... Okada

i said it


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't think anybody is a "lock" to join AEW. For example, Anderson and Gallows were rumoured to be intent on leaving WWE, yet they quickly signed new contracts when more money was offered. It really depends on the circumstances surrounding contract negotiations. We know who might be more likely, but there aren't really any locks.

With regards to who is more likely, we've seen several names floating around: The Revival, Rusev, Marty Scurll, and Luke Harper. There are possibilities whereby AEW stand a chance, including Randy Orton and Sasha Banks.

To those mentioning Kota Ibushi, did he not sign a lifetime contract with NJPW? Now, there may be a future partnership between NJPW and AEW, in which he could appear, yet he would still be contracted to NJPW's roster.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Kevin Owens will retire under WWE contract

Kota obviously has connections but I could just easily picture him sticking with NJPW forever. Hell, I could see him winning the IWGP Heavyweight Title and then immediately vacating it and retiring from wrestling altogether he is a weird, weird cat. Unpredictable, so far from being a lock 

My locks 

1. Marty Scurrl 

This one is self explanatory, he's one of the most popular former cast members of BTE. He's good friends with the AEW leadership irl 

2. Eddie Kingston 

I love NWA Power but it's got small odds of ever expanding beyond its niche. Kingston is the best mic worker in the world and that means he's worth making real TV money. WWE has never, ever been interested in him so I see AEW as pretty fricken inevitable

3. Brian Cage

Based on the rumors of him supposed to have appeared at Double or Nothing, I think he'd already be in AEW if it were up to him.

Idk, I think everyone else is up for grabs. WWE is aggressive in starving the competition of talent and MLW and impact are still convincing people to sign with them too. AEW already lost Kylie Rae to Impact. There are lots of options for talent in 2020, hard to say anyone is really a lock


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Marty Scurrl 
Brian Cage
Sami Zayn
Revival
Luke Harper
Bandido
Rey Misterio
Rush
Tessa Blanchard
Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope:

Jacob Fatu
Randy Orton


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Marty Scurrl
> Brian Cage
> Sami Zayn
> Revival
> ...


I think he's there until he retires until his son debuts.

I think this is a more realistic list. I'm still not sure on the Revival. I think it will come down to if it's about the creative side or all about making as much money as they can.

I could see Rush going WWE way to join his mate Andrade. 

Scrull is a matter of when really. Tessa and Taya could go either way. I throw in Flip Gordon too will more then likely going AEW way. Brian Cage too I could see going AEW way for sure.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

No locks. Orton is just leveraging AEW for his dream contract from WWE and he'll get it. Revival will stay in WWE because of the money when it's all said and done. Cole will be pushed to the moon in WWE and will have no reason to leave. Odds much higher that Britt joins him there eventually. 

Harper is probably closest I'd say to a lock as he's still riding out his remaining months and still seems intent on leaving. 

I think Cage probably goes Elite because he couldn't pass a WWE Wellness test. 

Tessa seems like a near lock for WWE - they'll throw crazy money at her and they have the much better women's roster to entice her with as well.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Marty Scurll 
Hardy Boys
Luke Harper
Rob Van Dam
Rey Mysterio


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Stylebender said:


> I dont think Steen and Cole are very likely. Both have always wanted to be in The E and are top guys. I see more "wwe guys" going such as Rusev and Ziggler. Could see zayn aswell


Ziggler's had chances before to leave WWE and he never did. I doubt that changes. Rusev & Zayn? Maybe.



The3 said:


> *TOP contact ending soon 2020 - 2021*
> 
> Tyler Breeze, Dana Brooke, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy AEW//Impact
> 
> ...


What tension has Carmella caused? What, the stuff with Corey Graves?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think we will get The Hardy Boys vs The Young Bucks again.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Scurll, Pillman Jnr, Harper, Ibushi, Amell.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Marty Scurll & Flip Gordon


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> Ziggler's had chances before to leave WWE and he never did. I doubt that changes. Rusev & Zayn? Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> What tension has Carmella caused? What, the stuff with Corey Graves?


All the stupid rumors of her sleeping with a married man and now other divas don't wanna be around her


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Vince McMahon
Triple HGH
Seth Rollins
Jim Cornette
Eric Bitchoff
Dean Armbar
Ian Masterson
Dastardly Donny Deed (3D)
Viktor Vlad Tepes
Justin Sane
Chris Benoit


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Luke Harper and The Revival were locks, but they are not anymore. It's still likely, just from a freedom aspect, even if AEW has lost bargaining power. I'd have guessed Rusev and Sami Zayn a while ago too. Both seem pretty likely to me still. But no one is a lock anymore.

Oh, I do think Scurll and Flip Gordon will go.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know if I'd use the word "lock," but these two seem incredibly likely.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm adding Miyu Yamashita to my list. There's no way Kenny won't bring her in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190934651864526848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190933487915819008


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm adding Miyu Yamashita to my list. There's no way Kenny won't bring her in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190934651864526848
> ...


She looks awesome

I hope so!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just think it's a matter of when with Miyu even the woman in you're pic Maki Itoh before they see AEW time, I think it be sometime down the line and when other Joshi talent might need some time away from TV and AEW to keep themselves fresh, then they bring in Miyu I reckon. We could see a lot more TJPW talent joining up with AEW women's division.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The3 said:


> All the stupid rumors of her sleeping with a married man and now other divas don't wanna be around her


OK, why would that stop WWE from re-signing her? Hell, all of that drama you're talking about they exploited on Total Divas.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't think AEW are interested by Carmella.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

So far, no one of note has left WWE to join AEW except Ambrose. I think it's crazy to suggest guys like Kevin Owens and Randy Orton, even Sasha Banks. The biggest name I could see going is Luke Harper.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Not about to speculate about any ‘locks’ per se. But if there’s any validity to the situation in Saudi Arabia with the WWE talent, that could end up being the single best thing to happen to AEW since Tony Kahn. Anybody who might have been on the fence before that and susceptible to their sweet talk come contract time won’t be caving in to their bullshit this time around. 

Wouldn’t be a bit surprised if Cody’s phone is ringing off the hook right now.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Killer Kross


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Kahn needs to go after Orton hard. People say no chance and Orton is just trolling and has done this before, but before there was never a viable option, financially or career wise, like AEW. They need to be ready to write a big check, money talks.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

hopefully Biff Busick. love this guy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How much longer does Oney Lorcan/Biff Busick have on his deal - he requested his release but that is valueless. Also IIRC he missed a chunk of time early this year due to injury so WWE will just tack that on.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

I dont think anyone currently in WWE is a "lock" people from ROH/Impact/Indies are more then likely locks over WWE talent...

Marty Scurll
Chase Owens
Kota Ibushi
Tessa Blanchard*

The first three should be obvious...I added Tessa because I feel she will want to work with her dad at some point. Already has a history with AEW and to me there's something political keeping her out of WWE right now, dont know if its her attitude or history with Ricochet


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Or just her contract with Impact.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195835822743797760
Either Dustin is just saying this because he wants too, or because little brother has given him the info that AEW is about to fuck with Aliens :fuckyeah


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

I feel like The Von Erichs and Pillman Jr will be aew in a few years. Both are blue chippers and have potential to be world champions in aew. Also in Pillman case WWE seemingly avoids Pillmans name and I don't see wwe being that interested in signing Jr let alone making him a top guy


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*You have to have a certain love for the business & passion for being a professional wrestler to make such a move. & that's why Moxley gets my much deserved respect.

Punk & Orton?, just on cruise control until retirement, their story written & cashing off into the sunset.*


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

AverageJoe9 said:


> I feel like The Von Erichs and Pillman Jr will be aew in a few years. Both are blue chippers and have potential to be world champions in aew. Also in Pillman case WWE seemingly avoids Pillmans name and I don't see wwe being that interested in signing Jr let alone making him a top guy


Pillman Jr would be a great pick up, better him going to AEW before WWE as they at least will try to make him a star. The Von Erichs, I'm not so sure haven't been blowing away by them.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The only true lock is Marty Scrull, that is almost guaranteed due to his link to the Elite and the fact he's essentially been running the clock down on his ROH deal. I would be SHOCKED if he went anywhere other than AEW.

The rest of the names are either possibilities but far from certainties or are unlikely in my opinion.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Marty is the only guy I'd confident about. In general I think it's best not to get your hopes up for anyone in particular. Most of us thought Punk was going to come to AEW and look where he ended up.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Be amazed if Ryback isn't there by early in the new year. Could see Cody bringing him in to deal with Wardlow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm thinking Zack Ryder and Curt Hawkins. Aren't they like best friends with Cody? Granted, these guys aren't amazing talents. Just a hunch...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Harper and Zayn are the most likely IMO. Everyone else will stay for more money. KO might leave, but I'm sure they will throw big feuds and a title run a month or so before they negotiate.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Harper and Zayn are the most likely IMO. Everyone else will stay for more money. KO might leave, but I'm sure they will throw big feuds and a title run a month or so before they negotiate.


Zayn He won't leave
only Harper most likely


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

Jacob Fatu
Tessa Blanchard
Kota Ibushi
Hammerstone
Rusev
Von Erichs

I don't know about "locks" but I can see them going for sure.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Locks:
Marty Scurll
Flip Gordon
Luke Harper

Probable:
The Revival
Rusev
Oney Lorcan
Sami Zayn

Possible:
Kevin Owens
Adam Cole
Bobby Fish
Kyle O'Reilly
Okada

Pipe Dreams:
Daniel Bryan
Sasha Banks


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

TommyWCECM said:


> Yeah Owens isn't a lock. Hunter loves him like Seth. And him and Owen love the WWE. But anything is possible


Owens loves the life WWE is able to provide for him and his family, but I know deep down the dude is suffering from a creative standpoint. He's passionate just like Moxley is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DJ Punk said:


> Owens loves the life WWE is able to provide for him and his family, but I know deep down the dude is suffering from a creative standpoint. He's passionate just like Moxley is.


I know. Hence the anything is possible part lol. I think it's way more likely we see Sami jump before KO though.

KO might wait until AEW has been around for another 4 years. Make 100 percent sure it's not another LU.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Locks:
> Marty Scurll
> Flip Gordon
> Luke Harper
> ...


Okada, no way in hell is that happening unless NJPW and AEW strike a deal. Cole, Fish and O'Reilly, nope as long as they stay in NXT. 

I wouldn't say Sasha is a pipe dream, she's a bit like Mox that she seems the type that happily go if she doesn't feel if she's being used well.

Rusev with his cuck storyline and how much TV time he's getting, I don't think that probably happen now. The Revival are doing a Orton and looking for the best deal they can get from WWE.

The others wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Undisputed Era leaving together and debuting on Dynamite though :mark


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Intimidator3 said:


> Kahn needs to go after Orton hard. People say no chance and Orton is just trolling and has done this before, but before there was never a viable option, financially or career wise, like AEW. They need to be ready to write a big check, money talks.


Oh dear


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not just in this thread, but why do people when talking about the possibility of WWE main eventers leaving refer to things like "they have to provide/feed their families"? They're not 1920s Italian immigrants, they all drive Ferrari's and live in mansions. I think they can live well till whenever their contracts expire.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Pity Jacob Fatu re-signed with MLW just the other day

He would be a great monster in any company

On the topic of "locks" im still very surprised John Morrison never signed with AEW, especially with him being involved in some of those YouTube vids with Jurassic Express

He would've been ideal as a swarmy suit wearing heel with MJF & Wardlow in their stable


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Marty Scurll - Probably the most likely out of anyone.

Tessa Blanchard - I imagine that both WWE and AEW will be fighting for her next year when her rumored contract is up.

The rest is just a huge guessing game and assuming how they feel in the WWE right now. 

-Rusev for example is defending his current storyline in the WWE. He may not be wanting to leave. 
-The Revival are getting given tag team title reigns, they may want to stay. 
-The Good Brothers apparently are staying longer when they were rumored to exit WWE in like September. 
-Adam Cole seemed very happy on WWE Backstage as if WWE is still where he wants to be the most and he is in a great spot right now. 
-Harper, we are just assuming that he is unhappy again because of how he has been used.

None of us know how these people really feel.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The biggest thing keeping guys in WWE is that they have opportunities after their in-ring careers end, produces, trainers etc. If AEW had a developmental system it might be a different story, but from a career perspective AEW just looks like Cody has had a bunch of his friends signed from the indies and it's basically an indy wrestling fed with TV time.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

reyfan said:


> The biggest thing keeping guys in WWE is that they have opportunities after their in-ring careers end, produces, trainers etc. If AEW had a developmental system it might be a different story, but from a career perspective AEW just looks like Cody has had a bunch of *his friends signed from the indies * and it's basically an indy wrestling fed with TV time.


The majority of wrestlers in the WWE came from the indies….


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Tessa is probably the biggest name at this point. Khan should pay as much as he can to get her.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Revival and Harper are a lock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

reyfan said:


> The biggest thing keeping guys in WWE is that they have opportunities after their in-ring careers end, produces, trainers etc. If AEW had a developmental system it might be a different story, but from a career perspective AEW just looks like Cody has had a bunch of his friends signed from the indies and it's basically an indy wrestling fed with TV time.


Sure your not tallking about NXT LOL

NXT is pretty much the Indy All-Stars.

Also AEW for just being an indy wrestling fed with TV time sure is kicking WWEs ass when it comes to being a better show.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Okada, no way in hell is that happening unless NJPW and AEW strike a deal. Cole, Fish and O'Reilly, nope as long as they stay in NXT.
> 
> I wouldn't say Sasha is a pipe dream, she's a bit like Mox that she seems the type that happily go if she doesn't feel if she's being used well.
> 
> ...


The reason I said Okada is that he is really good friends with the Elite and he has accomplished everything he can in NJPW. There was an article or video of the Bucks talking about being really the only family that Okada had in TNA. They helped him through some tough times there and he might want to try the North American market again but with family by his side. 

I will say that Britt leaving to go to NXT to be with Cole seems more likely but it wouldn't surprise me if The Undisputed Era shows up in AEW either. 

I'm not nearly as upset with Rusev's interview as others. He is tired of sitting in catering and this story is getting him on TV. Just smile and nod until you can leave and try and make the most of what you are given. 

I can see the Revival doing the same trolling as Orton and would be stupid to do so. They don't have nearly the same pull as he does. However I think they do actually jump.

I can say the same thing for Sasha that I said for Rusev but she has way more time on her contract. So, in reality, it's not worth talking about. 

Now as for the statement that Owens and Cole wouldn't leave because WWE has always been their dream. Well no shit. WWE has been the top of the mountain for 18 years. If you're a pro wrestler and if getting to the highest level isn't on the top of your list why are you even doing it?


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Oh dear


Worked out real good didn’t it lol.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sure your not tallking about NXT LOL
> 
> NXT is pretty much the Indy All-Stars.
> 
> Also AEW for just being an indy wrestling fed with TV time sure is kicking WWEs ass when it comes to being a better show.


TNA had waves of success too, look at them now.
Not saying I want AEW to fail because I don't, but when the novelty wears off hopefully they have more than indy meme wrestlers and it becomes more stable.

Also NXT is where the indy stars go to learn how to work on TV and cut promos, wouldn't hurt AEW to have a similar system.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195356612589969408
How much is MLW paying it's wrestlers? Where is that money coming from? WWE, Japan and AEW would surely have had interest. So MLW is able to win bidding wars salary wise?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Luke Harper, Rey Mysterio, Hardy Boyz and Revival are next guys to keep on leaving or not. I don't think any are game changers for AEW but could build up stronger midcard.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> TNA had waves of success too, look at them now.
> Not saying I want AEW to fail because I don't, but when the novelty wears off hopefully they have more than indy meme wrestlers and it becomes more stable.
> 
> Also NXT is where the indy stars go to learn how to work on TV and cut promos, wouldn't hurt AEW to have a similar system.


I feel a lot better about AEW not falling apart like TNA did. Khan family are much better business people then Carter. Who put Vince Russo in charge during it's peak.


One thing to keep in mind I don't think AEW just gonna sign any guy that wants to leave WWE like TNA did.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll be shocked if Marty's not there the minute he's able to be there.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wardlow looks like a hulked up Scurll.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*In terms of WWE:* The Revival are essentially a lock for next year (although, I'm starting to believe a little bit that Orton got into their ears and told them to troll to leverage WWE into big contracts, too). I think Luke Harper is also a given as well, since Arn has talked about him in great detail as of late and AEW could always need more big men I guess with Hager, Wardlow, and Luchasaurus already there. 

*In terms of elsewhere:* Marty Scrull and Flip Gordon probably jump after their ROH contracts expire after Final Battle. Especially if the Inner Circle/Elite Match Beyond match comes near around that time. Probably Tesssa from IMPACT as well although they'll be a bidding war for her and it'll be quite the war.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think it's fair to say anyone with any talent from Gatoh Move, DDT and Tokyo Josh Pro must be definite's too to go AEW's way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Miyu is definitely getting a look in AEW by next year. Wouldn't be surprised if Miyu/Shida is an AEW fued next year.

They need to partner with Gatoh and TJPW already, too.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> Miyu is definitely getting a look in AEW by next year. Wouldn't be surprised if Miyu/Shida is an AEW fued next year.
> 
> *They need to partner with Gatoh and TJPW already, too.*


Pretty much a given that they are isn't it. They have used two of their talents and it looks like Miyu will be used soon enough, also anyone of quality like Mizuku and Maki Ito would be on their way as well. Gatoh seen as their owner and their ex star pupil have got feature a lot, I reckon any top talent from their will be on AEW shows in the future.

I wouldn't be shock if you see DDT talent on AEW shows in 2020.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The only people I would say are "locks" at this point are Scurll and Harper. Scurll is going to be getting big offers from everyone soon, and with him being so tight with The Elite it's hard not to see him go there. And Harper, with him it feels like he would be there already if he could be. The whole Saudi flight delay and the "NotTop#20" things probably didn't help either.

I would like to think The Revival too, but at this point they've teased it so much it makes you think they won't end up going, lol.

Everyone else I imagine stays with WWE or will be apart of a bidding war (like Tessa) to the point where I can't say they're locks.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Scurll should take the WWE offer, and The Elite should encourage it if they make some ridiculous offer. He's not a needle mover, he's just a friend.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Scurll should take the WWE offer, and The Elite should encourage it if they make some ridiculous offer. He's not a needle mover, he's just a friend.


You have no definitive answer to this situation moreso than anyone else. He could take WWE, he could take AEW, he could stay in ROH, he could move to Japan.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I agree about Marty Scurll, given his friendship with the Young Bucks. Also agree about Flip Gordon. 

And then, several guys that the WWE is not using correctly or is being relegated to jobber roles. Fandango and Tyler Breeze come to mind, as well as Dana Brooke. 

Dark horses are Killer Kross and Tessa Blanchard. AEW would be salivating over them, but they'll have to match the big money that WWE will no doubt be putting up.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where the hell are WWE fitting all these guys into their shows?
I understand they have around 9hrs of shows a week but its still very tight to get these new guys in and develop their characters


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Where the hell are WWE fitting all these guys into their shows?
> I understand they have around 9hrs of shows a week but its still very tight to get these new guys in and develop their characters


That's easy, they don't. Most of their roster sits in catering. NXT had a tournament over the summer for several of their brand new guys, ironically enough it was won by the same guy screaming on Twitter that they are racist. I haven't watched NXT since then but I don't think many of those guys have done much since then either.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE has a ridiculous amount of talent sidelined completely or greatly underused. You could probably make a whole new company out of them that would be viable against AEW and Impact. WWE just pays them to keep them from any "rival" company, and the talent becomes institutionalized to the point of sticking around for the easy money.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brian Cage once impact contacts up .
Rusev when contracts up .Marty Scurll and PCO don't know about Brody King .Flip Gordon when contracts up at ROH as they have kept him and Marty in the beginning of being the elite series Marty just missed the train with SCU on and Kenny on the dance Mat it's Has Flip stating " book flip" 
Tessa Blanchard isnt as they want her as the first woman in history to win the men's world title in impactthey have been building the feud with Sami Callahan for months and I'm sure she's in the 5 match no1 contenders match . Cage isn't and that's why I think he will eventually join AEW. As there don't have "Big Sized " stars barJake Hager and he ain't had no matches ... yet.
Luchasarus is injured and he's in Jurrasic Express.
Maybe Randy Orton after his contracts up but K.O And Adam Cole not a chance there hunters top guys with Seth they ain't going no where for a good while. The money the get is to good Cole is reportedly the highest paid nxt star in history on a 7 figure sum a year and TUE are going to sdlive after mania . 

Peace.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> That's easy, they don't. Most of their roster sits in catering. NXT had a tournament over the summer for several of their brand new guys, ironically enough it was won by the same guy screaming on Twitter that they are racist. I haven't watched NXT since then but I don't think many of those guys have done much since then either.


WWE is pretty much doing the same tactic WCW did by signing everyone under the sun so they can't go to other companies. If you know your wrestling history, that was a really bad idea.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

IF I was in WWE right now, I'd want to wait at least a year before deciding to join AEW. I would want to see how popular they are once the excitement wears off and once people like Jericho, Moxley, Cody etc. are seen every single week all year round. It is easy to put on a good show for a month. It is very difficult to maintain a good show for a year once people start to get sick of seeing the same people. If AEW is still having enjoyable shows in a year from now then I would start considering it because at that point at least there would be some sort of track record. It is difficult to leave good money unless something is a sure bet. But boy would I love to see people like Cesaro, Asuka, Sasha, Kevin Owens, Bayley, Sami Zayn and Nakamura there right now. 

If I am a female wrestler, I'm not stepping foot anywhere near AEW. Their champion is only champion because she is buddy buddy with Omega. Their inaugural title match was more of a social statement than actually putting together the best match possible. That women's division is trash.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lethal Evans said:


> Undisputed Era leaving together and debuting on Dynamite though <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


Hey bro

Be unreal with Marty v the elite I'd mark the fuck out too , but ain't gonna happen as Coles getting the Hunters boy treatment and the rest with Coles help are too and they are gonna be on sdlive it's reported after mania , Cole is high on Fox list of nxt stars same with the other members , 

Cole was on the Renee young Fox wwe show with Samoa Joe and he said his match with Daniel Bryan was his favourite since joining wwe and explained it was only decided on the way bk from Saudi Arabia it was happening due to reasons he didn't go into .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I forgot not a lock but the way EC3 has been treat is piss poor the guy is one of the best workers in wwe and has the best Mic Skills since John Cena but Vince buries TNA talent only AJ got pushed , Look at Joe to great worker and is great on the Mic. One shit run with the missed title ....

EC3 I'd say is a probably a given once his contracts up . Joe is injured again he had a cast on his hand I k ow he suffers with shoulder injuries . But why would cage fail a wellness test at wwe ?? I'm confused he ain't on the juice now hevuses gbs oil I know as it's on his Instagram post but Matt riddlecsmokes weed everyday and he's there .

Anyone know why cage would fail the wwe wellness test??


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Once Sabin gets his knee healthy I do think him and Shelley (who is not in a written deal to ROH to my knowledge) will be aew bound to be another team in the division and both of them are still relatively young.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Pity Jacob Fatu re-signed with MLW just the other day
> 
> He would be a great monster in any company
> 
> ...


John morrison just signed to wwe after his long time away. 

Peace .


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I do not see Kevin Owens leaving WWE.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> IF I was in WWE right now, I'd want to wait at least a year before deciding to join AEW. I would want to see how popular they are once the excitement wears off and once people like Jericho, Moxley, Cody etc. are seen every single week all year round. It is easy to put on a good show for a month. It is very difficult to maintain a good show for a year once people start to get sick of seeing the same people. If AEW is still having enjoyable shows in a year from now then I would start considering it because at that point at least there would be some sort of track record. It is difficult to leave good money unless something is a sure bet. But boy would I love to see people like Cesaro, Asuka, Sasha, Kevin Owens, Bayley, Sami Zayn and Nakamura there right now.
> 
> If I am a female wrestler, I'm not stepping foot anywhere near AEW. *Their champion is only champion because she is buddy buddy with Omega.* Their inaugural title match was more of a social statement than actually putting together the best match possible. That women's division is trash.


She's the champion because she's the only one with talent. Let's get that straight right now. Shida was finishing up her dates in Japan and couldn't support being champ. Emi is good but old and has a cringy gimmick. Brandi sucks and the amount of people that would call nepotism would be down right nauseating. Britt can't wrestle her way out of a wet paper bag. While Nyla is also green as grass, she does has talent and fighting someone so much smaller it's not hard to believe her throwing Riho around. Classic David and Goliath story. They didn't mention anything about her being trans at all in any video package until right before the match. So stop it with the social statement crap. 

They made the bad booking decision to shotgun the championship match so quickly. They should have waited until after the tag tournament to show off the women's division but they used the title match to try and sell tickets and bump ratings.

I 100% feel like Britt was suppose to win that belt first but Riho started to get the reactions they wanted for Britt. They pushed her hard and the people weren't buying and it didn't help that she was horrible in the ring. So instead of Britt vs someone they decided on Riho vs someone and the one that made the most sense was the monster that was going to throw her around.

As for your first paragraph, I agree but it all depend on when your contract is up. For me, I've watched some great story and great matches and if it is sign a 5 year contract tomorrow or gambling on myself? I'm taking myself because not everybody can wait that year.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

reyfan said:


> The biggest thing keeping guys in WWE is that they have opportunities after their in-ring careers end, produces, trainers etc. If AEW had a developmental system it might be a different story, but from a career perspective AEW just looks like Cody has had a bunch of his friends signed from the indies and it's basically an indy wrestling fed with TV time.



It's better than raw and smackdown by far see u are huge wwe fan , I am but nxt is the top brand by far and u must be seeing things the rest of us aren't. Why does Cody only ever get mentioned?? All the elite have a say on signings ie bucks signed private party , Kenny signed Rhio, Cody just proved he doesn't want a title run and Jericho went over . Bucks put over private party . Kenny has put over PAC and Moxley . So like we talked about a while back you said the elite would have all the titles , well if you actually watched the product instead of bore and crapdown u would see this . It's more product for fans to watch , nxt is on fire and I'm happy with this , refreshing to see them get a chance on " WWE'S TOP SHOWS " LOL . 

bait and click post again Rey by you .


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> It's better than raw and smackdown by far see u are huge wwe fan , I am but nxt is the top brand by far and u must be seeing things the rest of us aren't. Why does Cody only ever get mentioned?? All the elite have a say on signings ie bucks signed private party , Kenny signed Rhio, Cody just proved he doesn't want a title run and Jericho went over . Bucks put over private party . Kenny has put over PAC and Moxley . So like we talked about a while back you said the elite would have all the titles , well if you actually watched the product instead of bore and crapdown u would see this . It's more product for fans to watch , nxt is on fire and I'm happy with this , refreshing to see them get a chance on " WWE'S TOP SHOWS " LOL .
> 
> bait and click post again Rey by you .


 Don't forget Kenny Make Rhio champ Women
Don't be like wwe marks Blind And forget many flaws


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well I don't know if he had final say but she was the most qualified out of the division , that other woman I forget who she faced spoiled her moment at the end and Kenny came down I think it wasn't kayfabe .

Peace .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

kingfrass44 said:


> Carter84 said:
> 
> 
> > It's better than raw and smackdown by far see u are huge wwe fan , I am but nxt is the top brand by far and u must be seeing things the rest of us aren't. Why does Cody only ever get mentioned?? All the elite have a say on signings ie bucks signed private party , Kenny signed Rhio, Cody just proved he doesn't want a title run and Jericho went over . Bucks put over private party . Kenny has put over PAC and Moxley . So like we talked about a while back you said the elite would have all the titles , well if you actually watched the product instead of bore and crapdown u would see this . It's more product for fans to watch , nxt is on fire and I'm happy with this , refreshing to see them get a chance on " WWE'S TOP SHOWS " LOL .
> ...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW is catering more than just to the American television market. Riho is the reach out to Japan. Cody, Omega working AAA and the small talent exchange is AEW branding into Mexico.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

As said, Harper should move to AEW. He’d get a decent push, I think. Wouldn’t surprise me if somewhere down the line Finn Balór showed up. I’m not sure what his current WWE status is but he can’t be too thrilled with his place on the roster.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't think anyone aside from Marty and Flip(And even then who really knows with those two) are locks honestly.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> As said, Harper should move to AEW. He’d get a decent push, I think. Wouldn’t surprise me if somewhere down the line Finn Balór showed up. I’m not sure what his current WWE status is but he can’t be too thrilled with his place on the roster.


Finn Balor is probably happier than most people in the WWE when it comes to his roster spot right now. Not only is he getting paid the same. But he is set up to be a top star and is in the perfect environment to do his best work since NXT is very workrate heavy. I wouldn't be shocked if he requested to be where he is at right now. NXT isn't developmental anymore, it is just as much a main roster brand as Smackdown and Raw these days. That's why I think the WWE might offer The Revival a deal to go back to NXT as a last ditch effort to keep them. NXT is still very appealing to a lot of wrestlers because most of them seemed to enjoy their time working with Triple H.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

https://youtu.be/kzehBIaXSTs
Good insight into possible signings over next few months


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The way things are going right now for Adam Cole, he ain't going anywhere lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Read online that Marty is now officially a free agent


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NJPW-America will suck up a lot of talent from ROH and Impact when they hit free agency. Mostly though I figure they'll just keep their current NA gaijins under contract for the promotion. Still those are the guys you figure would have been likely to end up in AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:cornette


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Read online that Marty is now officially a free agent


HHH press call said that 5th member of Team NXT will shock a ton of people. Don't be surprised if it's Marty. I can't imagine anyone else shocking a audience then someone many are expecting to go AEW way.

Still think AEW is the better fit for him. But if he wants to get away from the Elite thing then I could understand why he would go that route.

Be interesting.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

looper007 said:


> HHH press call said that 5th member of Team NXT will shock a ton of people. Don't be surprised if it's Marty. I can't imagine anyone else shocking a audience then someone many are expecting to go AEW way.
> 
> Still think AEW is the better fit for him. But if he wants to get away from the Elite thing then I could understand why he would go that route.
> 
> Be interesting.


No it will be a main roster guy that is "coming home" like Finn did.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> No it will be a main roster guy that is "coming home" like Finn did.


That's along the lines of what I was thinking....and maybe John Morrison and Tom Lawlor but neither of them would be shocks.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> No it will be a main roster guy that is "coming home" like Finn did.


Maybe, just don't rule it out at the moment until Marty is signed officially to AEW. I think he be a AEW talent but right now I wouldn't rule it out he shows up to NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

looper007 said:


> HHH press call said that 5th member of Team NXT will shock a ton of people. Don't be surprised if it's Marty. I can't imagine anyone else shocking a audience then someone many are expecting to go AEW way.
> 
> Still think AEW is the better fit for him. But if he wants to get away from the Elite thing then I could understand why he would go that route.
> 
> Be interesting.


It will be HHH himself. Some noob wouldn't make sense regardless.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Some of the women, for sure.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Seeing as all of the previous locks re-signed already, I see only Revival jumping the ship. Rusevmight be just trolling with his cuck storyline praise so who knows there. Guys like Owens and Cole are 'E marks for life, no way they are leaving voluntarily. Also I believe that Owens signed some ridiculous 10 years contract.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

There are no true "locks", only speculation. These things are hard to gauge. I'm curious about guys like Shane Taylor (I think he'd be a huge success in AEW), Filthy Tom Lawlor, Chris Bey, even Minoru Suzuki (who was rumored to be unhappy with his role and looking to leave NJPW after WrestleKingdom).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Villain joining Ciampa would make some sense and be a shot across the bow sorta deal in landing a BC member. I think Bucks and Co would just wish him well and congratulate him on making the WWE bank. Truth be told Marty isn't what AEW needs right now, other than being friends with all of the EVP's - he's a tiny dude.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I agree with the rest, I hope Marty ends up in NXT quite honestly. AEW should be after bigger guys like Brian Cage & Hammerstone.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Locks

- Tessa Blanchard (WWE will be interested when she's a free agent, too, but in the end I think she signs with AEW to be the cornerstone for their women's division because her father Tully is there and she would get lost in the shuffle in WWE)
- Brian Cage (AEW needs more big men and he seems like a better fit in AEW than WWE)
- Luke Harper (Another big man that would fit well in the AEW mid-card.)
- Sami Zayn (WWE hasn't done anything with him for awhile and he seems like a lock to jump when his contract is up)
- The Uso's (I think they need a change of scenery because they seem to have fallen out of favor and haven't been used for awhile. They would make a solid, recognizable team for the tag division.)
- Naomi (She hasn't been on tv for awhile now in WWE and she would also make a nice addition to AEW's women's division)

Possible to Probable

- The Revival (Orton may talk them into staying but I can also see them leaving WWE)
- Rusev (If Rusev is made to look good at the end of the current Lana storyline then WWE is likely intent on keeping him but I could also see him jumping to AEW)
- Killer Kross (He would also make a nice big man addition to AEW's upper midcard)
- Eli Drake (He seems like he belongs in a higher profile place than the NWA. He really stands out on the mic and has a lot of charisma)
- EC3 (He is likely counting down the days until his WWE contract expires and would likely go to AEW if they are interested.)
- Cesaro (He's about 40 now and in great shape so I think he could still have 4-5 decent years left. He will likely leave when his WWE contract expires and I think it's just a matter of whether AEW is interested.)
- Brian Pillman Jr. (It seems like he could end up in AEW at some point when his MLW contract expires but it 
isn't certain
- Harry Smith & Teddy Hart (A good MLW tag team that would bolster AEW's tag division. They should be on 
AEW's radar.)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

No way Marty ends up in NXT


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Marty doesn't change much with regards to the excitement - Majority wouldn't even know who he is lol 

Hopefully they poach a couple WWE stars, especially on the women's side. 

Tessa Blanchard, Cage and Killer Kross are must non WWE stars IMO.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I’m not throwing out any locks as this is wrestling and there is no such thing as a lock. But killer kross, Marty, Cage and Tessa are who I am most excited about. 

Why isn’t Sami callihan brought up more. Dude has talent.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I’m not throwing out any locks as this is wrestling and there is no such thing as a lock. But killer kross, Marty, Cage and Tessa are who I am most excited about.
> *
> Why isn’t Sami callihan brought up more. Dude has talent*.


I can see Callihan fitting in with AEW as the sadistic, Kevin Sullivan-type character that he's playing now with Impact. He was with the WWE years back and they released him so not sure he would want to go back there.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

For what it's worth apparently pwtees put up an AEW branded Villain Enterprises hoodie and then quickly pulled it down.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Taroostyles said:


> For what it's worth apparently pwtees put up an AEW branded Villain Enterprises hoodie and then quickly pulled it down.


That's a promising sign. 

AEW doesn't necessarily *NEED* Marty, but to me the Elite is incomplete without him. I want to see him pop some fingers.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I can see Callihan fitting in with AEW as the sadistic, Kevin Sullivan-type character that he's playing now with Impact. He was with the WWE years back and they released him so not sure he would want to go back there.


Didn't he have a partnership with Mox at one point?

A feud between them would be so good.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Jazminator said:


> That's a promising sign.
> 
> AEW doesn't necessarily *NEED* Marty, but to me the Elite is incomplete without him. I want to see him pop some fingers.


Yeah I think they put it up not thinking about the connection that Kulturecity has with AEW and the fact they pulled it down means it wasn't supposed to go up. 

I think he will debut on the 12/4 show from Champagne. They havent done a multi man Elite vs IC match yet and I see one happening there. Something like LAX/Sammy/Hager vs Cody/Dustin/Nick/Page.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Kelly Klein, her contract expires on new years eve and is not being renewed by ROH


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Aedubya said:


> Kelly Klein, her contract expires on new years eve and is not being renewed by ROH


Just saw this mess going on over there. She would definitely be a great addition.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> Didn't he have a partnership with Mox at one point?
> 
> A feud between them would be so good.


The Switchblade Conspiracy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Kelly Klein, her contract expires on new years eve and is not being renewed by ROH


She was fired by ROH so should be free as of today.

I didn't know she was married to BJ Whitmer. He's a producer for AEW.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly Klein, her contract expires on new years eve and is not being renewed by ROH
> ...


U sure she is straight up sacked?

Shes injured at the minute anyway


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> U sure she is straight up sacked?
> 
> Shes injured at the minute anyway




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197656657637126150
But then seems to clarify after a WON report - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197724138204520453
So basically she was told her contract which expires soon will not be renewed. So she wasn't fired as BJ claimed. Firing would be breaking a current contract.

She still is working for them technically until her current contract expires with them.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thats what i thought
Thanks


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Klein is great. Needs to work on some stuff but if they maximize her strengths, she can be a great addition to AEW.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Switchblade Conspiracy.


_Jay White has entered the chat._


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Cedric Alexander =)


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Just saw this mess going on over there. She would definitely be a great addition.


Not a big fan of her's, do like her with this whole Roh debacle. I think she's like Kris Statlander but not as talented imo. Decent mid carder at best, but at this point they need more then decent. I do see her been picked up by AEW, think NWA would be a better fit for her.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Cedric Alexander =)


I dunno. Swole tweeting with ACH makes me wonder about her mindset.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess we have to wait a little longer for Marty to join. He showed up at NWA Into The Fire PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Meltzer was saying he has a secret one off indie appearance. I can't imagine Corgan outbid everybody for his services.

RoH did mention NWA a helluva lot on their PPV yesterday - I wonder if there is a working agreement between them and Marty re-signed with RoH.

More than likely it's a one-off and Scurll is just maximizing indie dates until AEW is ready to debut him. I'd guess Jan 1st show is when we see Scurll in AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Meltzer was saying he has a secret one off indie appearance. I can't imagine Corgan outbid everybody for his services.
> 
> RoH did mention NWA a helluva lot on their PPV yesterday - I wonder if there is a working agreement between them and Marty re-signed with RoH.
> 
> More than likely it's a one-off and Scurll is just maximizing indie dates until AEW is ready to debut him. I'd guess Jan 1st show is when we see Scurll in AEW.


Why would he show up to confront Aldis if it’s a one-time appearance? I’m guessing he’s got something working with NWA and/or ROH, and the chances of him showing up in AEW are pretty slim.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Why would he show up to confront Aldis if it’s a one-time appearance? I’m guessing he’s got something working with NWA and/or ROH, and the chances of him showing up in AEW are pretty slim.


Lmao AEW is 100 percent still on the cards.

People forget the RNR express were the NWA tag team champs and they showed up on AEW for a few weeks.

this means absolutely nothing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Well if AEW can't outbid Corgan and his studio show than they're in trouble.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well if AEW can't outbid Corgan and his studio show than they're in trouble.


Wait Corgan owns NWA? I remember reading years ago he was trying to buy TNA lol


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

reyfan said:


> Wait Corgan owns NWA? I remember reading years ago he was trying to buy TNA lol


Oh yeah. He has a 20 year plan to get NWA back to the top again or at least be viable and sustainable. So far he has been doing a good job. We'll see if it pans out. It's a true throwback to old school wrasslin' but it doesn't appeal to that many people as of now but it is growing a bit and they have a PPV tonight.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well if AEW can't outbid Corgan and his studio show than they're in trouble.


I don't think they got outbid by anyone. I think Marty wanted to go there and have title feud with Nick Aldis(his friend). That doesn't mean at some point he won't join AEW or even WWE.


With Moxley/Jericho feud, Cody/MJF and Omega feuding with either Pac or Page. I think we could see Hager vs Dustin Rhodes or Luchurarous at ppv too.


There isn't really a spot for Marty to debut anyways. Him arriving at AEW Revolution or first Dynamite following the ppv makes more sense. When you consider the storylines in place don't really fit him to debut anytime soon.


----------



## Massey24 (Feb 24, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Why would he show up to confront Aldis if it’s a one-time appearance? I’m guessing he’s got something working with NWA and/or ROH, and the chances of him showing up in AEW are pretty slim.


He's already done it once this year. Why is it shocking?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I really hope Marty Scurll winds up with AEW. I kinda think AEW is really doing long-term booking, and right now they have plans that go right up to their Revolution PPV. So maybe there's no room (or need) for Marty right now, leaving him free to spread his wings and take part in promotions like the NWA. When they're ready to spring the angle that involves Marty, it will happen. (Hopefully!)


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well if AEW can't outbid Corgan and his studio show than they're in trouble.


Zero chance NWA outbid AEW. With their ledger so firmly in the red right now they'd have to write a contract that paid him in hot dogs.

He did it as a favor for a friend. No way it's long term.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

It might not just be about money, some people may prefer the "flavour" of 1 promotion over another.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

reyfan said:


> It might not just be about money, some people may prefer the "flavour" of 1 promotion over another.


To some extent, yes. but NWA is bush league until they get a TV deal. There's a reason they only have one person locked down full time (Aldis).

They can't even afford a roster.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Other than Colt, it doesn't seem like any of the others are working anywhere else so he has to be paying them enough to be able to do that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Let's say Scurll sign with AEW, what do they do with him ?

For the moment AEW have Nothing to do with him.

Now in less than 90 days that could be different..


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Let's say Scurll sign with AEW, what do they do with him ?
> 
> For the moment AEW have Nothing to do with him.
> 
> Now in less than 90 days that could be different..


IT'S THE BLADE... THE BUTCHER... THE BUNNY... THE MARTY


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

reyfan said:


> IT'S THE BLADE... THE BUTCHER... THE BUNNY... THE MARTY


Excalibur : it's Scurll
JR : Squirell ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Marty will be in AEW within the next 30 days


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> IT'S THE BLADE... THE BUTCHER... THE BUNNY... THE MARTY


It's still nobody to feud with right now Blade/Butcher and Darby rematch are still for Cody to kill time. Until they go All in on Cody/MJF feud. Right now going into next ppv its...

Moxley/Jericho

Cody/MJF

Omega vs Pac or Page

Hager vs Dustin or Luchurarous

Maybe Fatal Four way Young Bucks vs SCU vs Lucha Bros vs Santana/Ortiz.

Spears vs Janela in hardcore match?

Id like to see Darby Allin get his own feud and match. Something with Pac would be good. If Adam Page turns heel and joins Dark Order and faces Omega. As for woman Id like to see Kris Statlander win the title and face Awesome Kong with Brandi at ppv. They might do that feud/match anyways. With Baker winning title and facing Shida or Riho in rematch at the ppv.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At this point, if Marty is coming in, it makes sense to debut him at the PPV. That being said, it's not inconceivable that Marty will be a NJPW main


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW was free to talk with Marty on Dec 1st. They know what he's doing at this point and keep on teasing him. Now they'd want the best for their friend if he get a big money deal AEW couldn't match elsewhere, but I think they'd stop teasing him if they knew he wasn't coming. I mean once Punk was obviously not coming they put statements out to that effect.

Given he took extra dates with RoH and now working dates with NWA though January, I think it's apparent that AEW doesn't have anything for him yet and he's getting indie paychecks, quite possibly while signed to AEW already.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207009106780991497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207011015822585856


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Very interesting that Marty Scurll did not immediately go to AEW. I wonder what the go is there. 

I would have thought Harper would be a lock given his release, but man, I'm just not feeling it with a lot of these folks in AEW. I'm actually thinking we see The Revival re-up with WWE at this point.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Very interesting that Marty Scurll did not immediately go to AEW. I wonder what the go is there.
> 
> I would have thought Harper would be a lock given his release, but man, I'm just not feeling it with a lot of these folks in AEW. I'm actually thinking we see The Revival re-up with WWE at this point.


There's nothing for him to do now. Every thing is already booked through the next ppv. Based off Cody comments and seeming to know Marty plans. It sure seems like Marty debuting at Revolution. I'll be surprised if Harper doesn't join after March 8th as well.

As for the roster. Well you can either get use to some of those people or hope they grow on you. Or not watch them because they are all under contract and going to get pushed. Especially a guy like Darby Allin.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Very interesting that Marty Scurll did not immediately go to AEW. I wonder what the go is there.
> 
> I would have thought Harper would be a lock given his release, but man, I'm just not feeling it with a lot of these folks in AEW. I'm actually thinking we see The Revival re-up with WWE at this point.


Harper have a 90 days no compete clause so that means that AEW can't sign him even if they wants to do it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Killer Kross is no longer with Impact. While I’d rather see somebody who brings a little more tv experience, I think he’d still be a good addition to the roster.

The sad truth seems to be, at least right now, that AEW doesn’t have the drawing power we hoped it would in getting stars away from their current promotions. I see a lot of guys re-signing whenever they are, and nobody new jumping to AEW. I don’t know if people are waiting to see if they’ll grow and endure for the long term, or if they just aren’t paying what it would take to get these guys to jump. Still early yet, I know ... just starting to get a little concerned.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Killer Kross is no longer with Impact. While I’d rather see somebody who brings a little more tv experience, I think he’d still be a good addition to the roster.
> 
> The sad truth seems to be, at least right now, that AEW doesn’t have the drawing power we hoped it would in getting stars away from their current promotions. I see a lot of guys re-signing whenever they are, and nobody new jumping to AEW. I don’t know if people are waiting to see if they’ll grow and endure for the long term, or if they just aren’t paying what it would take to get these guys to jump. Still early yet, I know ... just starting to get a little concerned.


So you're asking AEW to do what got WWE a lot of critics ?
They're not going to give big contract to some wrestlers if they have no storyline for them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He'll leverage AEW interest to get a big WWE deal. AEW can't pay him what WWE can as he's not a name brand and thus not a needle mover. Only chance AEW has is their non-exclusive contract and less dates to allow Kross to wrestle in AAA and Japan if he wants to and then work on outside interests like movies if he has them. He's an older guy though and never got paid yet in the business, WWE will offer him a life changing contract.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> So you're asking AEW to do what got WWE a lot of critics ?
> They're not going to give big contract to some wrestlers if they have no storyline for them.


Nope, I don’t want them going broke offering ridiculous money just to snag talent — just making an observation. I’d rather they have talent who wants to be there instead of people chasing a big payday. But there doesn’t seem to be as much of that talent (like Mox, for example) as I thought there’d be.

As far as story lines go, I’m sure if they landed somebody big enough to move the needle, they’d find a place for them in a hurry.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Killer Kross is no longer with Impact. While I’d rather see somebody who brings a little more tv experience, I think he’d still be a good addition to the roster.
> 
> The sad truth seems to be, at least right now, that AEW doesn’t have the drawing power we hoped it would in getting stars away from their current promotions. I see a lot of guys re-signing whenever they are, and nobody new jumping to AEW. I don’t know if people are waiting to see if they’ll grow and endure for the long term, or if they just aren’t paying what it would take to get these guys to jump. Still early yet, I know ... just starting to get a little concerned.



Or fans can be patient and let them build their own stars like Page, MJF, Darby Allin. Plus it's two hour show, they don't need 10-15 main event level guys. AEW doesn't need all three Marty, Kross and Harper. I would be happy if they get one. Their roster is already getting to crowded and they aren't gonna just release bunch of people. So fans can either hope they like the guys they have more or not watch.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If they don’t come, that’s fine and understandable. Not everyone is wired to take risks, which AEW still is at this point. You turn your nose up at WWE at this point in time and sign with AEW, then you’re dead in the water if anything ever happens to AEW.

Moxley was that kind of guy. Omega has wanted to change wrestling forever. Cody and the Bucks obviouslySantana and Ortiz recently said they basically had a blank check from WWE, but they chose AEW because they had a chance to make history.

Basically, until AEW is an established 2nd option with staying power, then the only type of people who are going to sign are those entrepreneurial types who are willing to roll the dice on their own greatness.

It’s akin to staying in your cubicle, hammering out the hours 9 to 5, collecting your check, and being happy with the upper middle class life

VS

Telling your boss to suck your dick, throwing all of your paperwork in the air, asking “Who’s coming with me!?”, and starting your own company.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Or fans can be patient and let them build their own stars like Page, MJF, Darby Allin. Plus it's two hour show, they don't need 10-15 main event level guys. AEW doesn't need all three Marty, Kross and Harper. I would be happy if they get one. Their roster is already getting to crowded and they aren't gonna just release bunch of people. So fans can either hope they like the guys they have more or not watch.


Another big, experienced name or two will help bring the newer guys along. Most of those guys they currently have are not experienced working tv, which is different from just working in front of smaller live audiences (yes, even everybody’s beloved MJF). Darby Allin is one though who’s really picked right up on it — that guy is just a natural talent who only needs more tv time. But the more of that experience they have in the locker room, the better and faster the newer guys can come up to speed, which is one thing the NXT roster has over them right now, having had years in some cases of tapings for the network before going live. The handful of experienced guys AEW currently has can only do so much. Not to mention the added interest a better-known name will bring to the brand, which can only help them right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

there is no such thing as a lock in the world of pro wrestling.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> there is no such thing as a lock in the world of pro wrestling.


Sure there is...Head lock, wrist lock, arm lock, butterfly lock, hammer lock, Nagata lock, Scorpion Death Lock, Lockjaw, Figure Four Leg Lock.......


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Killer Kross is no longer with Impact. While I’d rather see somebody who brings a little more tv experience, I think he’d still be a good addition to the roster.
> 
> The sad truth seems to be, at least right now, that AEW doesn’t have the drawing power we hoped it would in getting stars away from their current promotions. I see a lot of guys re-signing whenever they are, and nobody new jumping to AEW. I don’t know if people are waiting to see if they’ll grow and endure for the long term, or if they just aren’t paying what it would take to get these guys to jump. Still early yet, I know ... just starting to get a little concerned.


AEW needs to get Killer Kross asap whenever his no-compete clause is up if he has one. He is a guy who can make a difference in AEW as he has a good look with good size, a good character and is a good promo guy. He would just get lost in the shuffle with the WWE and should go to AEW if they want him.

AEW should be trying to sign heavyweights like Killer Kross, Brian Cage etc. and should hold off on signing the generic indy talent for awhile. They need guys who can put fans in seats and who will increase their ratings.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Very interesting that Marty Scurll did not immediately go to AEW. I wonder what the go is there.
> 
> I would have thought Harper would be a lock given his release, but man, I'm just not feeling it with a lot of these folks in AEW. I'm actually thinking we see The Revival re-up with WWE at this point.


Scurll and Harper are pretty much locks to end up in AEW at some point. If they are smart, they will sign both. Harper is a face that is relatively familiar to WWE fans and AEW needs to sign more familiar faces to bump up the ratings. They need to make a serious play at any relatively big names that become available and aren't locked into contracts by the WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207837826072694784
I guess good news is he didn't jump right to WWE and took a February indie date. Of course wwe medical usually takes three months or more.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

elidrakefan76 said:


> AEW needs to get Killer Kross asap whenever his no-compete clause is up if he has one. He is a guy who can make a difference in AEW as he has a good look with good size, a good character and is a good promo guy. He would just get lost in the shuffle with the WWE and should go to AEW if they want him.
> 
> AEW should be trying to sign heavyweights like Killer Kross, Brian Cage etc. and should hold off on signing the generic indy talent for awhile. They need guys who can put fans in seats and who will increase their ratings.


I agree on all counts here, but I don’t know if AEW can compete with WWE in a bidding war right now. Yeah, the Khans are loaded, but there’s a limit to how much they’ve budgeted to dump into AEW until it’s proven to not be a big money pit. They have to be extremely smart about where they’re spending big bucks this early in the company’s life. And rumor has it that WWE is very interested in Killer Kross. Maybe they can, and they’re waiting for the perfect talent to come available, I don’t know. Killer Kross would be a great acquisition, but I don’t know if he’s _the_ guy they should empty the piggy bank for. I’m not saying he isn’t, I just don’t know if he is.


----------



## Dondada78 (Jun 10, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I agree on all counts here, but I don’t know if AEW can compete with WWE in a bidding war right now. Yeah, the Khans are loaded, but there’s a limit to how much they’ve budgeted to dump into AEW until it’s proven to not be a big money pit. They have to be extremely smart about where they’re spending big bucks this early in the company’s life. And rumor has it that WWE is very interested in Killer Kross. Maybe they can, and they’re waiting for the perfect talent to come available, I don’t know. Killer Kross would be a great acquisition, but I don’t know if he’s _the_ guy they should empty the piggy bank for. I’m not saying he isn’t, I just don’t know if he is.
> [/QUOTE
> He's the guy i'd give the cm punk money to. He has the right blend of look, ringwork, charisma, mic skills and overall marketability to make a top star. There's just something about him that screams main stream star.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

CM Punk money? Bro, put the blunt down. Ain't no one getting CM Punk money including CM Punk.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208386781441331201
Also given Revival is being given a comedy gimmick and their contracts are up in April, could it be because WWE made their final offer before deciding to clown/job them out before their contracts expire - with no non-compete clause? 

Revival have to grin and bare it as not doing so would just see more time added on. Dash already had time added.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

no one is locked to sign with AEW

anything can happen


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

don’t think Kross is headed to AEW - will want to join his wife

think the Revival is incoming

still think Marty is incoming

think 1 Jan show is gonna be red hot


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

As long as WWE is handing out guaranteed 5 year contracts to everyone...including those who sit in catering, then they aren't getting anyone of notoriety!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody heard any rumours that AEW is handing out 1 year contracts for guys that want a shorter run?

I've heard it mentioned on twitter yesterday

Don't know if its true - would be interesting if some big name comes in for a short run, just to up their name value again / or guys who want to smell the other side of the ocean

Imagine Ishii on a 1 year deal. Or Suzuki.... man


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody heard any rumours that AEW is handing out 1 year contracts for guys that want a shorter run?
> 
> I've heard it mentioned on twitter yesterday
> 
> ...


Mox got a one year contract (well an out clause after one year). It's how they'll compete with WWE and NJPW.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody heard any rumours that AEW is handing out 1 year contracts for guys that want a shorter run?
> 
> I've heard it mentioned on twitter yesterday
> 
> ...


That's not going to be a sell for anyone apart from those who are semi retired. There's no stability in that. People want to know they're safe and going to be earning money in the future. 

It would also be detrimental to AEW. Imagine building someone up for a year and then they decide to go to WWE/NXT.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Still holding out hope that they'll snag Killer Kross


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So as of today Dec 24, i can say with a most definitely that..Ryback, Harper, Revival will be around in 2020. Not sure if Ric Flair will join AEW or if even AEW should hire him? Also Matt Hardy seems to want to re-establish one more run but meh, i think after he went to WWE and let them kill is "Broken" character all interest has died.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> So as of today Dec 24, i can say with a most definitely that..Ryback, Harper, Revival will be around in 2020. *Not sure if Ric Flair will join AEW or if even AEW should hire him?* Also Matt Hardy seems to want to re-establish one more run but meh, i think after he went to WWE and let them kill is "Broken" character all interest has died.


How about no ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> How about no ?


What about a manager role for someone?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt Hardy signing and bring that Broken shit to AEW will be the last day I watch the brand. Holy hell is that campy bad shit and Matt thinks it's some sort of genius level stuff. And don't get me started on Reby. Unfortunately I see the Bucks wanting to bring him in. 

WWE will never let Flair go. AEW would be interested to have three of the Horsemen under contract with I believe Arn owning the name, and Conrad having something to do with it as well ownership wise. Flair should not be an on-screen character, just an ambassador for WWE, or wherever he signs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> What about a manager role for someone?


No he's not a good manager. He didn't do much for AJ or Miz. He arguably hurt Charlotte. Flair is to big to be a manager.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Harper, Ryback, Revival and Scurll are coming in - who is leaving? Bigger name exit I could see would be Lucha Brothers. Hybrid 2 haven't caught on at all either really. 

Dustin and Daniels probably finish up in-ring careers. Havoc could go and nobody would notice. Hager is a weird case that makes me think he could be a temporary hire. 

Britt Baker chooses Dentistry? I could see Bea signing on to Stardom full time with the Bushiroad purchase.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Still holding out hope that they'll snag Killer Kross


Said hope is waning as the days pass unfortunately


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Harper, Ryback, Revival and Scurll are coming in - who is leaving? Bigger name exit I could see would be Lucha Brothers. Hybrid 2 haven't caught on at all either really.
> 
> Dustin and Daniels probably finish up in-ring careers. Havoc could go and nobody would notice. Hager is a weird case that makes me think he could be a temporary hire.
> 
> Britt Baker chooses Dentistry? I could see Bea signing on to Stardom full time with the Bushiroad purchase.



Depends on contracts. I have feeling most of the regulars have longer then 1 year contracts.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Said hope is waning as the days pass unfortunately


Kross's woman Scarlett Bordeaux signed with WWE so he is likely headed there as well. It's a shame because I think he would be better off in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Said hope is waning as the days pass unfortunately


Why? So far he only signed on for one show - February 1st in MLW. That at least means he's still looking at indie dates vs locking himself into WWE or staying out of the ring to remain healthy while he goes through WWE pre-employment health screening protocols. I wouldn't be surprised if he pops up in NJPW on the 4th/5th. And given MJF and Jimmy Havoc work MLW still, Kross could show up on New Years Day Dynamite still.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Kross's woman Scarlett Bordeaux signed with WWE so he is likely headed there as well. It's a shame because I think he would be better off in AEW.


Remember Adam Cole in NXT and Britt Baker in AEW. Jon Moxley in AEW and Renee in WWE. Shawn Spears is in AEW and Peyton Royce is in WWE.

So I do think the big money and girl friend being there will make him decide to go to WWE. But he's also very creative guy. So he will have to decide does he want to go to AEW where he could continue to do what he wants and be himself. Or go to WWE and do what they want him to do or say.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEW is probably going to make him offer (if it's not already done) but this offer will be the first and the last (no negotiation)


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> What about a manager role for someone?


Nope. Flair can´t manage anyone. Even if he doesn´t actively wants it, he still steals the spotlight from the person he´s supposed to help.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope Scurll chooses to stay in RoH as it would free up that money AEW EVP's probably figure they need to offer their friend to be spent elsewhere. Scurll is a tiny dude and AEW already has enough of them with Allin, Jungle Jack Perry, Janela, Stunt right now.


----------



## nailz1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think at the moment there are only 2 locks to join AEW and that would be Marty Scurll and Flip Gordon.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aries just said on twitter on how he would love to have a match with Cody and he said that he love what AEW is doing.

If this does not scream " please give me a contract" XD


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Aries just said on twitter on how he would love to have a match with Cody and he said that he love what AEW is doing.
> 
> If this does not scream " please give me a contract" XD


Aries would be yet another small guy on a roster full of them but he can go in the ring, he has pretty good charisma and can cut good promo's. AEW needs more guys who can cut good promo's. The reason he hasn't been signed is likely because of his history of attitude problems.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Remember Adam Cole in NXT and Britt Baker in AEW. Jon Moxley in AEW and Renee in WWE. Shawn Spears is in AEW and Peyton Royce is in WWE.
> 
> So I do think the big money and girl friend being there will make him decide to go to WWE. But he's also very creative guy. So he will have to decide does he want to go to AEW where he could continue to do what he wants and be himself. Or go to WWE and do what they want him to do or say.


n/m


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

AEW should also try to get Sami Callahan when his Impact contract is up. He is a good worker who reminds me a lot of Kevin Sullivan when he was younger. There is a place for a Sullivan-type character in AEW.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Harper, Ryback, Revival and Scurll are coming in - who is leaving? Bigger name exit I could see would be Lucha Brothers. Hybrid 2 haven't caught on at all either really.
> 
> Dustin and Daniels probably finish up in-ring careers. Havoc could go and nobody would notice. Hager is a weird case that makes me think he could be a temporary hire.
> 
> Britt Baker chooses Dentistry? I could see Bea signing on to Stardom full time with the Bushiroad purchase.


I'd hate to see the Lucha Bros leave - Others you mentioned wouldn't bother me much.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm thinking Matt Hardy goes for the freedom. I don't think it's a lock, and he'll probably knock back a seven-figure deal to go, but I think Matt's made more than enough money, so it will be all about going to a place that is going to let him fuck around and do that horrendous Broken shit. 

But I think that's it. I can see New Japan getting more strict on who they book, given they have their new US subsidiary. If a guy like Luke Harper wants to work New Japan, I think he's going to have to knock back an AEW offer. I think New Japan will ease up on working anywhere else, but I think they are going to tighten the vise around certain names. I wonder if something like that might be happening with Marty Scurll right now?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I'm thinking Matt Hardy goes for the freedom. I don't think it's a lock, and he'll probably knock back a seven-figure deal to go, but I think Matt's made more than enough money, so it will be all about going to a place that is going to let him fuck around and do that horrendous Broken shit.
> 
> But I think that's it. I can see New Japan getting more strict on who they book, given they have their new US subsidiary. If a guy like Luke Harper wants to work New Japan, I think he's going to have to knock back an AEW offer. I think New Japan will ease up on working anywhere else, but I think they are going to tighten the vise around certain names. I wonder if something like that might be happening with Marty Scurll right now?


I'd be surprised if he goes, right now he's making bank showing up once every few weeks while providing well for his family, his in-ring career wont go on much longer, I could see him taking a backstage role when that winds down.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

reyfan said:


> I'd be surprised if he goes, right now he's making bank showing up once every few weeks while providing well for his family, his in-ring career wont go on much longer, I could see him taking a backstage role when that winds down.


That's also possible. But Tony Khan would also probably pay him out the ass to only work every now and then too. I could see him and Dustin being put in charge of some sort of developmental program.

It wouldn't shock me if he stayed in WWE either. But of the two Hardys, I see him being the more creatively motivated one at this point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212606754749632514
I guess you can cross her off the list.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Going by the recent WOR rumours - NJPW to AEW confirmed

(from what i got 2nd hand off twitter)


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Wood said:


> It wouldn't shock me if he stayed in WWE either. But of the two Hardys, I see him being the more creatively motivated one at this point.


With Jeff's alcohol problems coming out again, the last thing anyone wants is what happened when he jumped to TNA with a problem, AEW doesn't need to repear TNA's mistakes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Going by the recent WOR rumours -* NJPW to AEW confirmed*
> 
> (from what i got 2nd hand off twitter)


Meltzer didn't say that.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212606754749632514
> I guess you can cross her off the list.


What was the tweet? it's deleted now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> What was the tweet? it's deleted now.


Whitmer said Klein cheated on him and they're getting divorced.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Whitmer said Klein cheated on him and they're getting divorced.


Wow, thanks for that update!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Killer Kross confirmed to WWE


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Killer Kross confirmed to WWE


Yeah sent straight to developmental lol RIP Dork Order


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Also missed out on Mercedes Martinez.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

reyfan said:


> Yeah sent straight to developmental lol RIP Dork Order


More people will be tuning in to "Dork Order" after Kross bores them to death after one of his promo's.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> More people will be tuning in to "Dork Order" after Kross bores them to death after one of his promo's.


There we gooooooo


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> There we gooooooo


It didn't take long, did it?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> It didn't take long, did it?


We both knew it wouldn't. I'll accept criticisms for his in ring work but this just comes off as insane bias toward the company he wasn't interested in signing with.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

LongPig666 said:


> More people will be tuning in to "Dork Order" after Kross bores them to death after one of his promo's.


Good thing he is going to developmental to learn not to be another indy scrub.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

reyfan said:


> Good thing he is going to developmental to learn not to be another indy scrub.


ROFL, NXT is *nothing* but an "indy scrub" graveyard. All past their prime and sitting in the canteen getting their six figures. Seriously! Do you honestly think WWE has any kind of _actual_ developmental process. LOL.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

LongPig666 said:


> ROFL, NXT is *nothing* but an "indy scrub" graveyard. All past their prime and sitting in the canteen getting their six figures. Seriously! Do you honestly think WWE has any kind of _actual_ developmental process. LOL.


Actually NXT has a thing called the Performance Centre where wrestlers can go to work on their flaws, it's quite carny to just sign random indy talent with hardly any experience then just throw them on TV and say "nah that'll do".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, as expected - Kross to wwe

unexpected, Kross to the PC and not main roster? Strange

this would be the first talent they ‘missed out on’ IMO. He would’ve fit AEW more

but ?‍♂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kriss just signed a contract to be single within 3-5 years. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

To be fair, I only think it was a miss from AEW

have to admit, I’ve never watched a Kross match - but he had good video packages on his twitter and was pretty big


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Killer Kross is much more exciting than Brodie Lee or The Revival to be honest. Whats up with Rusev and his contract? That would be arguably one of their biggest signings.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kross made the right choice for himself. He gets to train 5-6 days a week with world class trainers vs being left on his own 6 days a week and only expected to show up Wednesday to work Dynamite. Likely way more money, 3x exposure, world class training, no pressure to bleed - easy choice. 

Debut on NXT or is he just at the PC when not on the MR show to up his in-ring game. He's still pretty lacking there.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

This was expected for a few weeks now. Like I said before as soon as I heard Archer was close to signing with AEW. That was big sign to me that they knew Kross was signing with WWE. If AEW ends up with Brodie Lee, Cage, Archer and Revival over next six months. Well they won't miss Killer Kross. 


Long term Kross would have been the better signing then Archer. But I think Archer might be as good or better in short term. When you consider how good his matches and promos have been in New Japan during his singles run the past year. Archer finally putting it all together. When most guys are looking to retire in a few years.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Killer Kross is much more exciting than Brodie Lee or The Revival to be honest. Whats up with Rusev and his contract? That would be arguably one of their biggest signings.


I think you should wait and see what Brodie Lee shows up in AEW first and how much WWE held him back or not. Kross has some cool promos etc. But he's not really a strong worker and really even a top guy in Impact Wrestling. Hes got a good look and character and seems like a good promo. But it's far from a sure thing he's gonna be a star. As for Rusev that's a good question. Nobody really talking about him. I think since Lana resigned. People think he will at some point too. But we will see.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Best of luck to Kross. He was 3rd on my list of gets after Cage and Eli Drake. He is a great talent and will excel in WWE.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> I think you should wait and see what Brodie Lee shows up in AEW first and how much WWE held him back or not. Kross has some cool promos etc. But he's not really a strong worker and really even a top guy in Impact Wrestling. Hes got a good look and character and seems like a good promo. But it's far from a sure thing he's gonna be a star. As for Rusev that's a good question. Nobody really talking about him. I think since Lana resigned. People think he will at some point too. But we will see.


Both him and Archer are in their 40s though, at least Kross has higher ceiling long-run wise.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Both him and Archer are in their 40s though, at least Kross has higher ceiling long-run wise.


Yeah Kross is going to be 35 this year. Brodie Lee 5 and half years old and Archer 8 years older. So two to three years from now Kross will likely be better signing. But for 2020 at least (maybe 2021 too) I think Lee/Archer can be better assets. Which is more to buy AEW time until they build their own stars.


I think the more long term signing you compare Kross to will be Brian Cage. Who knows if he's actually with AEW or not but even one of his friends In Joey Ryan called him AEW guy the other night.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kross is the fresh talent. WWE needs that for match-ups and pushes. AEW could do just as well with Lee or Archer in whatever role/character/storyline they had in mind for Kross. Both are better in-ring workers than Kross as of today, but Lee was locked in as a undercard act in WWE and Archer has the failed run stink back with them as well. 

Kross made the right decision for himself, but he's also going from being the big fish/small pond situation to being one of 100+, where his size and look will not separate him, where he's probably in the bottom quarter on workrate. I think the WWE will basically try to push Kross as "Jon Moxley". It will also be interesting how much leeway they give him with his mic time and how well he does with scripted promos. 

I do look forward to his name change - I never really liked "Killer Kross", seemed rather basic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kross is the fresh talent. WWE needs that for match-ups and pushes. AEW could do just as well with Lee or Archer in whatever role/character/storyline they had in mind for Kross. Both are better in-ring workers than Kross as of today, but Lee was locked in as a undercard act in WWE and Archer has the failed run stink back with them as well.
> 
> Kross made the right decision for himself, but he's also going from being the big fish/small pond situation to being one of 100+, where his size and look will not separate him, where he's probably in the bottom quarter on workrate. I think the WWE will basically try to push Kross as "Jon Moxley". It will also be interesting how much leeway they give him with his mic time and how well he does with scripted promos.
> 
> I do look forward to his name change - I never really liked "Killer Kross", seemed rather basic.


Archer has been killing it in NJPW since the G1

he is quite the ‘get’ IMO

not too bad a promo either


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can't call Kross a big "fail" on AEW's part or a big "get" on WWE's part yet. I think he can talk, he has size, he has presence, he's decent in the ring. He is a very unique talent. But at the same time, I think some people have been caught up in the hype with him so much that they're convince he's a can't miss main event talent. Again, we need to see how he does in NXT/WWE now that he finally got what he wanted.

Luke Harper is a guy that while he had success in WWE, he never had as much success as he should. I remember for a short time in 2017 where he was a singles guy going against Orton and Wyatt, he was getting over. If he can tap into that now in AEW, he's a great addition. And Archer, even as old as he is now, just has that violent presence that others don't.

The only one I'm not sold on is Cage because of how injury prone he is.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm happy for Kross. He's a solid talent with lots of personality. He would have been great in AEW. I saw him a couple of times in Las Vegas. In one match, he wrestled John Morrison. I also met him once outside the ring, and he's a really cool guy. He and Scarlett will do great in NXT.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> ROFL, NXT is *nothing* but an "indy scrub" graveyard. All past their prime and sitting in the canteen getting their six figures. Seriously! Do you honestly think WWE has any kind of _actual_ developmental process. LOL.


AEW fans would sell their soul for half of NXT's roster.

Dunne, Gargano, Rhea Ripley, UE, Theory, Priest, Lee, Fantasma, Kushida, Rush, Riddle, Ciampa and Velveteen dream are all better than everyone AEW has to offer except their upper midcard talent that got their names over in WWE. Without Jericho, Mox, PAC and Cody this company wouldn't have any fans.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> ROFL, NXT is *nothing* but an "indy scrub" graveyard. All past their prime and sitting in the canteen getting their six figures. Seriously! Do you honestly think WWE has any kind of _actual_ developmental process. LOL.


Lol, AEW would bend over backwards for NXT's roster. Back before AEW was announced, WWE plucked all the guys with star potential off the indies. It's very silly that AEW fanboys try and mock them when they are literally the best of the same bunch. 



bdon said:


> Kriss just signed a contract to be single within 3-5 years. Hope it was worth it.


Um, what?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> AEW fans would sell their soul for half of NXT's roster.
> 
> Dunne, Gargano, Rhea Ripley, UE, Theory, Priest, Lee, Fantasma, Kushida, Rush, Riddle, Ciampa and Velveteen dream are all better than everyone AEW has to offer except their upper midcard talent that got their names over in WWE. Without Jericho, Mox, PAC and Cody this company wouldn't have any fans.


Don't forget NXT UK's roster as well, which has it's own share of great young talent plucked from the indies.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm predicting Harper to fall flat just like Spears and Sandow. Once the "Vince is holding him down" sympathy wears off he's going to have not much to offer. Add in he's not going to be pushed as a main event star either. He'll be their version of pre-world title Bradshaw. A big tough big man who doesn't really do much of note outside of tags.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Best of luck to Kross. He was 3rd on my list of gets after Cage and Eli Drake. He is a great talent and will excel in WWE.


Eli Drake is a guy that AEW really needs to go after depending on when his contract with the NWA is up. He's very over there and clearly belongs on a bigger stage/national television. Not sure why his name isn't brought up more. Him and MJF trading promo's on the mic would be gold.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Eli Drake is a guy that AEW really needs to go after depending on when his contract with the NWA is up. He's very over there and clearly belongs on a bigger stage/national television. Not sure why his name isn't brought up more. Him and MJF trading promo's on the mic would be gold.


Yes sir. Eli Drake is one major storyline on a major show like AEW or, even grander, WWE, away from being a star. He has "it" in spades.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Eli Drake is a guy that AEW really needs to go after depending on when his contract with the NWA is up. He's very over there and clearly belongs on a bigger stage/national television. Not sure why his name isn't brought up more. Him and MJF trading promo's on the mic would be gold.


I’ve come around on Eli Drake. Thought he was a bad Rock parody at one point, but he’s since won me over in the NWA.

AEW won’t touch him because his wrestling philosophy is too psychology-based. He didn’t want to work with Tessa because it’s a bit silly, and that will make him a misogynist to that crew. Much more likely he ends up in NXT. They had him once and cut him, but they could definitely use some personality guys.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I’ve come around on Eli Drake. Thought he was a bad Rock parody at one point, but he’s since won me over in the NWA.
> 
> AEW won’t touch him because his wrestling philosophy is too psychology-based. *He didn’t want to work with Tessa because it’s a bit silly, and that will make him a misogynist to that crew.* Much more likely he ends up in NXT. They had him once and cut him, but they could definitely use some personality guys.


AEW fans who have been clamoring for intergender wrestling (because empowerment I guess), need to realize that this is going to deter a lot of talented wrestlers and make their decision to sign to NXT a lot easier (besides all the potential dream matches); perception means everything. Guys like MJF, Darby, and LAX signed with AEW over WWE, but this came at a time when AEW was all about potential, but now they've settled in and talented athletes on the independents are able to see what it is.

Also, it appears that whoever wrote the initial report about Mance Warner potentially joining AEW, jumped the gun.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Eli Drake is a guy that AEW really needs to go after depending on when his contract with the NWA is up. He's very over there and clearly belongs on a bigger stage/national television. Not sure why his name isn't brought up more. Him and MJF trading promo's on the mic would be gold.



Does anyone know how NWA/ Corgan's contracts work? He can't be offering high end deals with $15 PPV's and TV on You Tube. Does he contract his guys out to other indies for the rest of the year for a fee??? . Eli Drake would be a welcome addition to AEW. A real good, smug heel who the fans who love.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Dice Morgan said:


> Does anyone know how NWA/ Corgan's contracts work? He can't be offering high end deals with $15 PPV's and TV on You Tube. Does he contract his guys out to other indies for the rest of the year for a fee??? . Eli Drake would be a welcome addition to AEW. A real good, smug heel who the fans who love.


It's also possible that AEW hasn't gone after Drake because they feel he's too similar to MJF but in my opinion, you can never have too many good heel workers that are exceptional on the mic.

In terms of him not wanting to job to Tessa, I don't blame him because it isn't believable that she could beat him in a real fight. With the intergender wrestling, they should only have women beat men that it's believable that they could really beat up. As an example, I believe that Tessa or another woman can beat up someone like Jungle Boy or Marko Stunt.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

elidrakefan76 said:


> It's also possible that AEW hasn't gone after Drake because they feel he's too similar to MJF but in my opinion, you can never have too many good heel workers that are exceptional on the mic.
> 
> In terms of him not wanting to job to Tessa, I don't blame him because it isn't believable that she could beat him in a real fight. With the intergender wrestling, they should only have women beat men that it's believable that they could really beat up. As an example, I believe that Tessa or another woman can beat up someone like Jungle Boy or Marko Stunt.


They did go after Drake. They just couldn't agree on deal.


AEW, there was interest there. We kind of had a deal worked out, but that ended up falling through. And then, I talked to Ring Of Honor. I talked to NWA. The most appealing offer I had was from NWA with Billy Corgan and Dave Lagana. So at this point, I feel like it [has] got such a buzz. Obviously, it's brand new and who knows where it's going to go or what it's going to do? It's on YouTube now. I know a lot of people kind of look down at that, but you have to look at it like it is accessible to anybody anywhere. Maybe that seems a little low rent in some sense, but I actually think it's kind of rock 'n' roll, which is exactly what Billy is. As he says, he innovates in the space he is given and I think that's the way to go. 





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Conti freed from NXT


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Conti freed from NXT


latina baddie. Id sign her.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> They did go after Drake. They just couldn't agree on deal.
> 
> 
> AEW, there was interest there. We kind of had a deal worked out, but that ended up falling through. And then, I talked to Ring Of Honor. I talked to NWA. The most appealing offer I had was from NWA with Billy Corgan and Dave Lagana. So at this point, I feel like it [has] got such a buzz. Obviously, it's brand new and who knows where it's going to go or what it's going to do? It's on YouTube now. I know a lot of people kind of look down at that, but you have to look at it like it is accessible to anybody anywhere. Maybe that seems a little low rent in some sense, but I actually think it's kind of rock 'n' roll, which is exactly what Billy is. As he says, he innovates in the space he is given and I think that's the way to go.
> ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> AEW fans who have been clamoring for intergender wrestling (because empowerment I guess), need to realize that this is going to deter a lot of talented wrestlers and make their decision to sign to NXT a lot easier (besides all the potential dream matches); perception means everything. Guys like MJF, Darby, and LAX signed with AEW over WWE, but this came at a time when AEW was all about potential, but now they've settled in and talented athletes on the independents are able to see what it is.
> 
> Also, it appears that whoever wrote the initial report about Mance Warner potentially joining AEW, jumped the gun.


Everyone rumored to sign with AEW have signed somewhere else. I am skeptical of Lee and Archer signing with them, and will believe it when it happens.

Violence against women on TV is not a good look for a promotion in 2020.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't mind men wrestlers here and there doing something shocking to a women like putting one through a table etc just for the shock factor but inter-gender matches do nothing for me personally.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

K4L318 said:


> latina baddie. Id sign her.


Conti has a good look she should be signed for that reason alone lmao


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

1) Even Baker is better than her in the ring
2) She still under contract with WWE, so unless WWE decide to let her go she will have to wait until the end of her contract.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

If there was interest and AEW wanted him. I don't think it had anything to do with Elite not wanting him. They would have never got to the point of talking a deal for that to happen. The deal likely fell apart over either money, amount of days worked or where else Drake would be allowed to work. 


I know they wanted Nick Atlas at first too. But AEW wouldn't let him do NWA stuff if he signed. Maybe whenever Drake NWA deal is up he will to back to AEW and agree to do whatever he wouldn't before.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

If that's true about Conti then sign her. I don't care what she's like in the ring, she is smokin'.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taynara in NXT - she’s green, can’t work, is only there because of her looks.

Taynara in AEW - she’s a legit bad-ass and looks amazing.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd sign Conti if they can get her. She has a fighting style they don't have in the women's division yet.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Conti has entitlement issues. And isn't that good.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Conti has entitlement issues. And isn't that good.


What makes you say that?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AEW already has a bunch of women who needs work and time and unlike NXT they don't have a PC they can stuff them all in in the meantime.

Conti is hot and has some decent offense but she's someone, if she wants to continue to wrestle, who needs to prove herself outside of a major company before going to another one.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I like Taynara Conti and thing she has a lot of upside. That said, I think she'd be a better fit for MLW with her judo and BJJ background.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Any chance Lance Archer shows up tomorrow ?? He had a cryptic Tweet yesterday discussing his future naming all the 5 major companies 

Lance Hoyt/Archer Retweeted




Lance Hoyt/Archer

@LanceHoyt
·
16h

No matter where I end up Nxt. I’ll remain The King of Sports Entertainment Wrestling World, while making an All Elite choice. I’ll absolutely make an Impact but do it with Honor in a Ring of one Major League wrestling promotion from USA to Japan and all over the world!
https://twitter.com/LanceHoyt/status/1227044501862088704/photo/1


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Dice Morgan said:


> Any chance Lance Archer shows up tomorrow ?? He had a cryptic Tweet yesterday discussing his future naming all the 5 major companies
> 
> Lance Hoyt/Archer Retweeted
> 
> ...


He referenced WWE(NXT), AEW, ROH & Japan and people still jump on the AEW reference... we will find out soon I guess either way.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> He referenced WWE(NXT), AEW, ROH & Japan and people still jump on the AEW reference... we will find out soon I guess either way.


It's reported by Meltzer and SI. That he was close to signing with AEW. So of course people are gonna jump on AEW stuff part and look at the rest of throwing people off. Just like Killer Kross was still talking about AEW, New Japan and ROH to throw people off. Even though it was known he was likely signed with WWE already.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Lol it's funny looking back at the randy orton comments


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Peterireland said:


> I think a guy like Cedric Alexander is a very likely case, or even Aleister Black.
> 
> Both are kind of flippy guys , who don't seem to be doing much in WWE and they may fit better into AEW.


Cedric Alexander, maybe, although I'm sure he's signed on for five years. And that won't mean anything when he jumps. Not a knock on the guy, but it's Cedric Alexander. 

Aleister Black is factored in to be a big player. He's been protected quite well since his introduction and his hot as fuck wife works for the company. He's not going anywhere. Also, I bet he's signed on for five years.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Peterireland said:


> I don't know maybe Cedric can reinvent himself, and look I even said it would be a huge sigh for AEW but the guy is a solid in ring performer.
> 
> As far as Black goes honestly I think he's a classic case of creative not knowing what to do with him, once again a very talented in ring perfomer, although his speaking skills and overall charachter work is a bit shoddy, I could very easily see him flopping in WWE and moving to AEW.
> 
> Personally I feel AEW should just build their own stars instead of sighing WWE rejects , but to each his own I suppose.


Heyman has lined up a push for Black this year, see if we feel the same in a year for now


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Lance Archer, Luke Harper, Matt Hardy as Dark Order leader and most importantly - THE REVIVAL.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Aliester Black wouldn't be a total surprise as he has said he never really desired to wrestle in wwe, it was never his goal or end game when he started wrestling, it just presented itself at the time and made sense for him. He was perfectly happy with his career as Tommy End working the Euro indies - maybe that has changed, I'm sure the money is way better but the schedule is a grind. He hasn't got his big FA payday though so I think he'd re-sign with WWE for a big five year deal.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Peterireland said:


> I think a guy like Cedric Alexander is a very likely case, or even Aleister Black.
> 
> Both are kind of flippy guys , who don't seem to be doing much in WWE and they may fit better into AEW.


With Cedric's wife in AEW I can see it even if he's a little boring. I would love Black joining. I feel like AEW would present him much more like NXT did. He doesn't seem to fit the main roster.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Sign me up for Cedric. He's a stud. His wife is here. Why not.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

undertaker
john cena
chris benoit
kalisto
shockmaster


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Some dirtsheets are reporting that Cobb wasn't the first choice, but was the fall back when the original choice fell through. If this is remotely true I think it means Lance Archer was the first choice and it didn't happen with him. He's a free agent and was reportedly in heavy talks a couple of weeks ago - so it lines up that they wanted to get him signed and debut him right away for this angle. He has a history with Mox in Japan, and Jericho hiring him would make sense as he too was in Japan during the Mox/Archer death match and thus could have reached out to Archer then kayfabe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Some dirtsheets are reporting that Cobb wasn't the first choice, but was the fall back when the original choice fell through. If this is remotely true I think it means Lance Archer was the first choice and it didn't happen with him. He's a free agent and was reportedly in heavy talks a couple of weeks ago - so it lines up that they wanted to get him signed and debut him right away for this angle. He has a history with Mox in Japan, and Jericho hiring him would make sense as he too was in Japan during the Mox/Archer death match and thus could have reached out to Archer then kayfabe.


Archer does kind of fit the look of a "hired gun" or a "bounty hunter" more than Cobb. Cobb like's an Olympic Wrestler, which he is. Archer looks like this crazy mercenary.

I like Cobb well enough, but I feel like his hype will wear off quick the more he's exposed while Archer has more of a chance to break out, IMO.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lance Archer is about to turn 43 years old.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228104335621361664


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Archer does kind of fit the look of a "hired gun" or a "bounty hunter" more than Cobb. Cobb like's an Olympic Wrestler, which he is. Archer looks like this crazy mercenary.
> 
> I like Cobb well enough, but I feel like his hype will wear off quick the more he's exposed while Archer has more of a chance to break out, IMO.


I think it will be bad for Archer to start with a lost. 
Cobb fit the spot perfectly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

French Connection said:


> I think it will be bad for Archer to start with a lost.
> Cobb fit the spot perfectly.


I don't think it's good for anyone to start with a loss. I'm just talking about when you think of the term "mercenary" or "assassin", Archer fits that look more.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree Archer would have been a better fit if it's the case. I think ideally the hired gun loses but then when IC attacks he helps Moxley fend off the attack as his contract with Jericho ended with the pinfall.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Archer is being saved to interfere at Revolution costing Mox his title match

Setting off an insane feud


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I thought that was Brodie Lee/Brian Cage? Just the feud Moxley needs to spin-off into -- a feud with Kid Kash's 43 year old cousin with a tramp stamp.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> Archer is being saved to interfere at Revolution costing Mox his title match
> 
> Setting off an insane feud


I hope not. Fans will be upset if Moxley goes to Archer feud and leaves title picture. It will hurt Moxley momentum when fans want to see him champion. Especially going on to someone he already feuded with and beat in New Japan in December/January. So that would be a major mistake. Moxley needs to be champion by Double or Nothing. Or it will be a WWE level blunder. All the data shows he's too hot not to put title on him.


Having Archer another hired hand from Inner Circle would be over kill at this point. Inner circle already needed help from Santana/Ortiz street thugs and now Cobb. A group of five guys shouldn't need another guy to help on top of that . 


If anything Moxley should outsmart Inner Circle at Revolution. Have Inner Circle come out to cheat. But Moxley out smarted them by having Lance Archer on his side come out and fights off the Inner Circle. Leaving Moxley/Jericho one on one in the ring and Moxley beating him. 


You can do story of mutual respect Moxley/Archer. With Moxley promising him title opportunity In AEW at some point. While Jericho can say Moxley cheated and needed help from Archer as excuse to losing the title. Even if Archer never actually gets in the ring and only prevents Inner Circle from cheating. 


I think something like that works better. Then another hired hand by Inner Circle and Moxley too dumb to realize he might need back up. After Inner Circle has stacked odds against him week after week and beat him up. It Makes sense that the baby face would say I can beat Jericho one on one. But there's no shame in needing help to make sure Inner Circle doesn't cost him the match. 


Seeing Archer come out and every One think he's gonna go to the ring to attack Moxley. But turns and goes after Hager and then Guevara. That would be big pop and swerve. Especially if it leads to Moxley winning title a few minutes later.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Yea, no way they have Archer start a feud with Mox after his failed title match. Mox continues on with the IC feud because Hager will cost him the match.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Jericho said months ago they had only plans for him until Feb which makes it look like he's going to lose the title, as he has no one left of value to face.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Mox is allowed to feud with more than one person at a time u know lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Jericho said months ago they had only plans for him until Feb which makes it look like he's going to lose the title, as he has no one left of value to face.


That was in November. They probably didn't set up long term creative every week beyond Revolution yet. Especially with all the FA wrestlers available. Moxley can take title from Jericho. Then Jericho can go onto feud with Cody or Omega again. Of newcomer like Brodie Lee or Brian Cage.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

After the appearance of Jeff Cobb this past week on Dynamite, it’s safe to say that Will Ospreay, Zack Sabre Jr, Jay White and any other gaijin in NJPW is a lock. AEW seems to be a branch of NJPW, although in spirit and not practice.

Also, after listening to many rumors about how HHH wants to sign Okada to NXT, it’s becoming apparent to me more and more that Okada is also a lock for AEW should he ever leave NJPW. Note that Okada wouldn’t be joining AEW because of high-quality, top name talents, because the WWE has most of those talents outside of NJPW. It’s going to be about growing NJPW and Japanese wrestling as a whole. AEW will at least be open minded enough to let him to continue working dates in Japan, meaning not only can Okada keep working New Japan if he wanted to, but he could have dream matches with Kento Miyahara in AJPW, Katsuhiko Nakajima in NOAH, and Daisuke Sekimoto on the Japanese indies as well. WWE on the other hand is known to be very, very selfish and exclusive with their talents.

Plus, there is the fact that WWE has botched their handling of Nakamura since no one cares about him anymore, as was believed would be the case when he was first signed. And that they couldn’t sign Ibushi after the CWC. And that Kushida feels irrelevant in NXT. And when WWE had an opportunity to sign Cody, Young Bucks, Omega and Ibushi last year and could have had the 5 of them freelance between WWE and NJPW to do something special (like a freelance NWO-style faction), it resulted in Ibushi signing a full time contract with NJPW for the first time ever and Cody, Young Bucks and Omega starting AEW. And AEW had been besting NXT for the majority of the time ever since.

I don't see WWE signing Okada.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW and New Japan aren't working together. Jeff Cobb is just taking a few dates here and there when he is not signed.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> That was in November. They probably didn't set up long term creative every week beyond Revolution yet. Especially with all the FA wrestlers available. Moxley can take title from Jericho. Then Jericho can go onto feud with Cody or Omega again. Of newcomer like Brodie Lee or Brian Cage.


I've read somewhere Brian Cage has injury and wont be able to wrestle at least 5-6 months, dunno if thats true.

Moxley is more interesting as someone whos chasing the title, I have no problem with Jericho's reign tbh. If I was the booker I would give him a little bit more time till DoN.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just out of interest - posted last night to his insta story


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229263910332706816


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Wood said:


> AEW and New Japan aren't working together. Jeff Cobb is just taking a few dates here and there when he is not signed.


And yet, Cody, Young Bucks, Omega, Jericho, Moxley, Trent, Cobb – the gaijins in NJPW – are working in AEW, regardless as to how long they are there. Ospreay, ZSJ, White, GoD, Fale, Owens, Nichols, Archer, Juice, Finlay, Bandido, maybe even alumnus like Rush and Rey Mysterio, are all likely to be in AEW someday at some point. It’s not a bad thing if AEW is the place for NJPW’s gaijin stars, both past and present. It’s better than being considered as yet another WWE retirement home. AEW does do certain things that NJPW does not (women’s matches; gimmick matches like cage, ladder & ironman matches; open to signing and using luchadors on a weekly basis instead of a special event; works with AAA & Stardom openly; even uploading their themes to Spotify). As I said, AEW is a NJPW branch in *spirit*, but not in *practice*. I never said it was replacing NJOA or even ROH at all.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just out of interest - posted last night to his insta story
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229263910332706816


Not to say it couldn't happen at some point, but I wouldn't look too much into this. These guys are all still friends after all, and I just see this as a group of guys hanging out for a night on the town.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Not to say it couldn't happen at some point, but I wouldn't look too much into this. These guys are all still friends after all, and I just see this as a group of guys hanging out for a night on the town.


It will be interesting to see if they still will be on the other side of this because it's one thing to be friends in rival companies when you are the employees vs when you are in management. RoH and AEW are in business competition and could be after the same free agent, are after the same fans etc. Shad Khan didn't front $100M so his EVP's can pal around with rival company bookers. When that booker is working hand in hand with NJPW helping their US market expansion which would be a direct challenge to AEW's business interests.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Archer is being saved to interfere at Revolution costing Mox his title match
> 
> Setting off an insane feud


That would be a killer for AEW. They can't do that to the fans this early in their tenure.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The Wood said:


> AEW and New Japan aren't working together. Jeff Cobb is just taking a few dates here and there when he is not signed.


I have a theory Tony Khan envisions a full on AEW vs NJPW feud to try to take his promotion to that next level of critical and commercial success. Maybe I'm wrong but his thinking has certain long term thinking and an air of 20th century angles, such as Cody saying he won't challenge for title and The Elite babyface real life friendship friendship and Dark Order leader. 

A feud with NJPW has been touched upon in the past, in other companies, but never properly explored. Maybe he thinks it can be his version of WCW vs NWO. They've set the framework with real life heat and signing Omega, Moxley and Jericho. First rule of a successful angle is to make it 'real'.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> I have a theory Tony Khan envisions a full on AEW vs NJPW feud to try to take his promotion to that next level of critical and commercial success. Maybe I'm wrong but his thinking has certain long term thinking and an air of 20th century angles, such as Cody saying he won't challenge for title and The Elite babyface real life friendship friendship and Dark Order leader.
> 
> A feud with NJPW has been touched upon in the past, in other companies, but never properly explored. Maybe he thinks it can be his version of WCW vs NWO. They've set the framework with real life heat and signing Omega, Moxley and Jericho. First rule of a successful angle is to make it 'real'.


I just don't see the benefit for AEW. It wouldn't do very much for the ratings and that should be AEWs only concern right now. Kahn himself has said that he is in it for the TV rights fees, how does a feud with guys that 90% of the casual/WWE fans have never heard of from NJPW get Kahn that big, BIG money in 2024?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I just don't see the benefit for AEW. It wouldn't do very much for the ratings and that should be AEWs only concern right now. Kahn himself has said that he is in it for the TV rights fees, how does a feud with guys that 90% of the casual/WWE fans have never heard of from NJPW get Kahn that big, BIG money in 2024?


It could be a part of the equation. Don't get me wrong, it wouldn't double the overnight ratings like Outsiders or Austin/McMahon. It probably wouldn't even lead to a noticeable increase. But wrestling works best when the stories have a fundamental simplicity and culturally relevant. Insular/globalism, USA vs Asia nicely aligns with the Trump era.

Generally these interpromotional wars are crap due to being one-sided: Crockett burying Mid South, Vince burying WCW. This would be different because of NJPW being an equal and AEW is better poised to portray Asians to their full potential, unlike Vince, who falls back on racial stereotypes (i.e Asuka and Nakamura). Fairly quickly the Japanese wrestlers would give the impression they are stars.

Like I say, on its own this wouldn't do much. But alongside putting the title on Moxley and pushing MJF to the moon and giving a payoff to Cody. It adds more depth and longterm direction to Dynamite. Wihout having to sign people to exclusive contracts.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> That would be a killer for AEW. They can't do that to the fans this early in their tenure.


Yeah plus you gotta ask yourself if Jericho gets past Moxley. Then what is next for Jericho? Moxley could go into a feud with someone like Archer or whatever. 


But who else is a fresh major threat to Jericho and title? Cody can't go for title shot. Going back on that stip and doing another title feud between the two seems too soon. Omega lost clean to Jericho at Double or Nothing last year. While he lost to Pac at All Out and Moxley at Full Gear. 


Then been doing tag team stuff most of 2020. Yes beating Pac in Iron Man match could be a start for a push for Kenny. But going from where he is now to serious threat for title from where he is right now. Seems like it would be very rushed. Same goes with Page. Who Jericho also beat him clean at All Out. Then Page went on to lose feud to Pac and lost to MJF. While doing tag team stuff in 2020. For me it would be too soon for either guy to be main event of Double or Nothing. Even with 12 weeks of tv to build them up. Bringing in a new guy also seems to soon to put him in title picture.


Not when you had Moxley undefeated beating Omega, Pac, Darby, Guevara, Spears, Janela etc. With him being like 12-0 in AEW singles matches. Based off that who could come close to matching Moxley as threat to Jericho title?



So if you want to keep things fresh and good you gotta put title on Moxley by end of this feud. Heck if you want Jericho to get it back in 3 or 4 months that's fine. But based off booking Moxley being the guy built up to take Jericho title. It would make no sense for him not to come out on top given how they booked him thus far. The only other guy getting pushed even anywhere near to Moxley is MJF and Cody. So based off booking Double or Nothing main event should be Moxley/Jericho rematch or Moxley/MJF. Since they are only guys built up enough for the spot and don't have no title match stip like Cody.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Verbatim17 said:


> And yet, Cody, Young Bucks, Omega, Jericho, Moxley, Trent, Cobb – the gaijins in NJPW – are working in AEW, regardless as to how long they are there. Ospreay, ZSJ, White, GoD, Fale, Owens, Nichols, Archer, Juice, Finlay, Bandido, maybe even alumnus like Rush and Rey Mysterio, are all likely to be in AEW someday at some point. It’s not a bad thing if AEW is the place for NJPW’s gaijin stars, both past and present. It’s better than being considered as yet another WWE retirement home. AEW does do certain things that NJPW does not (women’s matches; gimmick matches like cage, ladder & ironman matches; open to signing and using luchadors on a weekly basis instead of a special event; works with AAA & Stardom openly; even uploading their themes to Spotify). As I said, AEW is a NJPW branch in *spirit*, but not in *practice*. I never said it was replacing NJOA or even ROH at all.


Yeah, they left New Japan to do so. Rey Mysterio chose WWE over AEW (he was part of All In -- don't think for a second he didn't know what was going on). Bandido signed with ROH. I genuinely like your posts, and I'm not saying you are saying that last bit. I think those things that make it starkly different is what makes it too different. New Japan and All Elite are miles apart still. We'll see who, if any, of those names join. 

If we're just talking the vibes the promotion puts out, it is way more PWG than New Japan. 



DaSlacker said:


> I have a theory Tony Khan envisions a full on AEW vs NJPW feud to try to take his promotion to that next level of critical and commercial success. Maybe I'm wrong but his thinking has certain long term thinking and an air of 20th century angles, such as Cody saying he won't challenge for title and The Elite babyface real life friendship friendship and Dark Order leader.
> 
> A feud with NJPW has been touched upon in the past, in other companies, but never properly explored. Maybe he thinks it can be his version of WCW vs NWO. They've set the framework with real life heat and signing Omega, Moxley and Jericho. First rule of a successful angle is to make it 'real'.


I think Tony Khan counted on a New Japan deal and far more talent signing.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> It could be a part of the equation. Don't get me wrong, it wouldn't double the overnight ratings like Outsiders or Austin/McMahon. It probably wouldn't even lead to a noticeable increase. But wrestling works best when the stories have a fundamental simplicity and culturally relevant. Insular/globalism, USA vs Asia nicely aligns with the Trump era.
> 
> Generally these interpromotional wars are crap due to being one-sided: Crockett burying Mid South, Vince burying WCW. This would be different because of NJPW being an equal and AEW is better poised to portray Asians to their full potential, unlike Vince, who falls back on racial stereotypes (i.e Asuka and Nakamura). Fairly quickly the Japanese wrestlers would give the impression they are stars.
> 
> Like I say, on its own this wouldn't do much. But alongside putting the title on Moxley and pushing MJF to the moon and giving a payoff to Cody. It adds more depth and longterm direction to Dynamite. Wihout having to sign people to exclusive contracts.


That's not going to do the ratings even after a year.
Will not and will not be Like corner Outsiders
Japan is the only work rate It will never become NWO
USA vs Foreign enemy this thing WWE 
I did WWE And failed
aew You haven't made stars yet
Some in live in a bubble believed this


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I agree, DoN2 should be Mox vs MJF. MJF gets the rub while not being hurt by the loss. Mox keeps on rolling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I agree, DoN2 should be Mox vs MJF. MJF gets the rub while not being hurt by the loss. Mox keeps on rolling.


Yeah like you can't end Cody no title shot stip after 1 ppv. While if you don't want to be like WWE Pac, Page or Omega aren't built up enough for main event Double or Nothing spot. Sure Page/Omega could lose tag belts and then feud on tv for 3 or 4 weeks. With winner getting title match at Double Or Nothing. 


But that would feel very rushed IMO. Yes they would have 10 to 12 weeks for them to feud and then move onto title feud. But It also feels like insulting the audience to do that so fast. Since fans aren't dumb and remember both losing big matches. Then going into tag team together. So Omega beating Page or Page beating Omega. Then winning some number one contender match and feud with Jericho or Moxley would feel rushed. You build one of them up for All Out main event that would be enough time but too soon for Double Or Nothing. 


That's why you gotta look around and say who else is being pushed? Well if MJF beats Cody. Well you can justify putting him in title picture with him beating Cody and Page. Along with guys like Janela and Jungle Boy. If you give him few more good wins on tv he would be perfect for the spot. So then you gotta ask yourself will they do heel vs heel in MJF vs Jericho. Well probably not right now with so many baby faces around. So that means Moxley/MJF as to be strong possibility. 


AEW long term storytelling has been good at telling us what's next. Like after All Out we all kinda knew signs were pointing to Cody/Jericho next. While after Full Gear we kinda saw Moxley/Jericho feud coming next. 


So if Jericho wins at Revolution or Cody wins at Revolution. I think we could be getting Moxley/Jericho rematch at Double Or Nothing. Yes it's possible that if Moxley wins at Revolution and MJF wins at Revolution. They could still Moxley/Jericho rematch. But Moxley/MJF also makes a ton of sense. With doing Inner Circle vs Elite match beyond match. Or even do Cody/Jericho not for the title.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, they left New Japan to do so. Rey Mysterio chose WWE over AEW (he was part of All In -- don't think for a second he didn't know what was going on). Bandido signed with ROH. I genuinely like your posts, and I'm not saying you are saying that last bit. I think those things that make it starkly different is what makes it too different. New Japan and All Elite are miles apart still. We'll see who, if any, of those names join.
> 
> If we're just talking the vibes the promotion puts out, it is way more PWG than New Japan.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure it's been spoken about enough on here, but I feel like the companies AEW want a partnership with don't see them as a good partnership as they literally stole the gaijins NJPW were going to utilize in their American company and have pushed ROH further down the standings, giving them less chance to sign anyone worthwhile. Nobody is feuding with WWE, both of these companies are feuding with AEW. Sweeping Scurll out from under them was the beginning.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

chris benoit,blue meanie and mean gene okerlund


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> I'm not sure it's been spoken about enough on here, but I feel like the companies AEW want a partnership with don't see them as a good partnership as they literally stole the gaijins NJPW were going to utilize in their American company and have pushed ROH further down the standings, giving them less chance to sign anyone worthwhile. Nobody is feuding with WWE, both of these companies are feuding with AEW. Sweeping Scurll out from under them was the beginning.


Yep, absolutely. I think it's also understated how much AEW really did fuck over New Japan too. Meltzer paints a rosy picture because he's friends with them, but by those parties' own admissions, Omega was scheduled to retain the belt at Wrestle Kingdom against Tanahashi and he was entertaining offers from all sides until the end.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Yep, absolutely. I think it's also understated how much AEW really did fuck over New Japan too. Meltzer paints a rosy picture because he's friends with them, but by those parties' own admissions, Omega was scheduled to retain the belt at Wrestle Kingdom against Tanahashi and he was entertaining offers from all sides until the end.


There's no way they're happy with how it went down and where it's left them


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think they were pretty certain they were going to get CM Punk. They've build a base in Chicago and they're the "Not WWE" company. CM Punk left the UFC and while he had other projects on, he's always been open to making a comeback of some sorts, and I bet they thought they had the resources and the platform to position him in a big enough spotlight away from Vince McMahon's wrestling. If you get Punk, you've got major leverage with guys like Randy Orton, who seems to be a less likely get, but if you're offering money, benefits and freedom away from the rigorous WWE schedule, you're always going to have talents' ears. 

They haven't done any major moves to try and get New Japan other than Moxley possibly giving the idea to Juice Robinson to pull out of ROH and Chris Jericho and Tanahashi working that AEW Title shot thing. That and the contracts being open for guys like Jericho, Moxley, Omega and Cody. I believe Tony Khan thought that Omega and Cody were going to be too big for New Japan to not kowtow to when trying to sell out two Tokyo Dome shows or fill a G1 (especially Omega). But so far New Japan has been doing better without them, so they've kind of be left with their dicks in their hands.

They also probably expected The Elite guys to go. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson and Marty Scurll. I'm not the biggest fan of Gallows & Anderson, and Scurll is just alright to me, but there's no doubt that add meat to that mid-card that is just not there now. I don't genuinely believe that they thought they were going to get Shinsuke Nakamura or The Usos, but AJ Styles was a definite shot. And apparently Styles worked it in that Gallows & Anderson would get better treatment if he re-signed. So there's that factor. But I do think they _expected_ CM Punk and New Japan to jump at the chance to work with them, and that there was a _real_ good chance at getting Orton.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

There are a couple of lucha stars available on the indies that should be picked up by AEW.

The first is Aramis, who has worked PWG & AAA.

The second is Starfire, who recently left AAA to be on the Mexican indies.

Not the biggest names from lucha, but would still be beneficial to AEW (Aramis in men’s singles, Starfire in women’s singles).



The Wood said:


> I think it's also understated how much AEW really did fuck over New Japan too. Meltzer paints a rosy picture because he's friends with them, but by those parties' own admissions, Omega was scheduled to retain the belt at Wrestle Kingdom against Tanahashi and he was entertaining offers from all sides until the end.


Maybe they did. But maybe NJPW’s plans for American expansion were too traditionalist and weren’t progressive enough or didn’t align with the vision of the founders of AEW. Maybe AEW knew where NJPW needed to improve in order to make the American expansion a success and NJPW just wouldn’t do it. Maybe AEW knew they had something good going after All In and couldn’t wait for NJPW any longer. Regardless as to the reason, it’s probably worked out for the best for both promotions.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Verbatim17 said:


> There are a couple of lucha stars available on the indies that should be picked up by AEW.
> 
> *The first is Aramis, who has worked PWG & AAA.*
> 
> ...


I've heard a number of reports saying that AEW has interest in him, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Sezaro (May 2, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Killer Kross is much more exciting than Brodie Lee or The Revival to be honest. Whats up with Rusev and his contract? That would be arguably one of their biggest signings.


Great taste man. Aleister Black is my favorite and I like Kross. Very good wrestler


----------



## Dondada78 (Jun 10, 2019)

Tony Khan should have just paid killer kross anything he wanted and probably given Scarlet Bordeaux what she wanted as well. All they had to do was let the doomsday clock countdown begin (tick tock). Instant main eventer and possibly the biggest star in the business if handled properly. His vignettes that he produced are better than anything produced by any wrestling company and are done on a shoe string budget. He has an aura about him the screams transcendent movie villain star that wouldn't look out of place with mox, omega, Jericho. Instead we're stuck with Matt Hardy & Brody Lee (miscast as a leader of the worst faction in modern wrestling instead of a follower of villain enterprises)


----------



## Dondada78 (Jun 10, 2019)

Sezaro said:


> Great taste man. Aleister Black is my favorite and I like Kross. Very good wrestler


My thoughts exactly, but the AEW fanbase prefers washed up WWE midcarders and Indy geeks than a guy who could step in and be a believable movie villain sociopath. His promos and aura scream STAR. I love Hammerstone & Jacob Fatu as can't miss STARS but Killer Kross transcends them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I haven't seen enough of Killer Kross. I am letting him make the impression he is going to make on me. I'll say this though: You want Scarlett Bordeaux. Good god, do you want Scarlett Bordeaux. Hot women still draw higher ratings than uninteresting men, and Scarlett is one of the hottest in the business, if not _the_ hottest. She would be either the biggest ratings draw, or would be in that tier just behind Jericho, Moxley, MJF, etc. Someone to prop you up above your Kenny Omega, Pac, Young Bucks class. 

Throw her into something with Chris Jericho. He sees her, decides he wants her. Tries to get her to join the Inner Circle, oversteps his boundaries, meet Killer Kross. Now, as I said, I don't know how talented the guy is or isn't, but I guarantee you those segments would be the highest rated.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I haven't seen enough of Killer Kross. I am letting him make the impression he is going to make on me. I'll say this though: You want Scarlett Bordeaux. Good god, do you want Scarlett Bordeaux. Hot women still draw higher ratings than uninteresting men, and Scarlett is one of the hottest in the business, if not _the_ hottest. She would be either the biggest ratings draw, or would be in that tier just behind Jericho, Moxley, MJF, etc. Someone to prop you up above your Kenny Omega, Pac, Young Bucks class.
> 
> Throw her into something with Chris Jericho. He sees her, decides he wants her. Tries to get her to join the Inner Circle, oversteps his boundaries, meet Killer Kross. Now, as I said, I don't know how talented the guy is or isn't, but I guarantee you those segments would be the highest rated.


He's nothing special. 

Bordeaux is definitely someone they should have gone all out for though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MJF said:


> He's nothing special.
> 
> Bordeaux is definitely someone they should have gone all out for though.


Agreed, You can always pair up Bordeaux with someone else. You know how that goes in wrestling though, but, well, them's the breaks sometimes, Kross.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Archer is better in ring right now and probably came much cheaper. I suspect the Archer character with Jake is what they had planned for Kross as they have storyline and character outlines before they hire somebody to fill it. Kross is better off in WWE where he can be getting PC training since he signed and even after he debuts. 

Archer would probably have had the Lord Tensei problem if he tried to go back to WWE with a push, Kross is a fresh character. Archer is better "now" talent for AEW to put directly on television even if he is 43yrs old. 

If it was an either/or situation I think all parties got their best options respectively.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Lance Archer went back to the WWE, I imagine he would have been put into that mix with Keith Lee, Damian Priest and Donovan Dijakovic.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MJF said:


> He's nothing special.
> 
> Bordeaux is definitely someone they should have gone all out for though.


He's special in the fact that he's different. He's like Batista merged with Bane. Fair enough that his in ring isn't up to your ridiculous standard (He's methodical, think Orton) but if anyone thinks his gimmick and promo work isn't special then you're not paying attention or completely full of shit. This isn't something that is even questionable or a matter of opinion. He's engaging and intimidating as fuck and that's what the majority watch wrestling for. Thank fuck he signed with a company whose fans would appreciate his abilities outside of the ring, I guess.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What Bordeaux did since she's in the WWE ?

Also AEW will never push or use someone who's only known because of how she's dressed.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Scarlett is unbelievable 💪


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> He's special in the fact that he's different. He's like Batista merged with Bane. Fair enough that his in ring isn't up to your ridiculous standard (He's methodical, think Orton) but if anyone thinks his gimmick and promo work isn't special then you're not paying attention or completely full of shit. This isn't something that is even questionable or a matter of opinion. He's engaging and intimidating as fuck and that's what the majority watch wrestling for. Thank fuck he signed with a company whose fans would appreciate his abilities outside of the ring, I guess.


Seriously, it's like people think they are cheating on AEW or something by admitting that they missed the boat in getting him.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What Bordeaux did since she's in the WWE ?
> 
> Also AEW will never push or use someone who's only known because of how she's dressed.


To be fair, I'm unsure as to why they've pushed almost anyone in the women's division thus far.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Seriously, it's like people think they are cheating on AEW or something by admitting that they missed the boat in getting him.


When they can't even admit that Marko Stunt isn't the best option for a squash match, there's no limit to the lows they will stoop to.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> What Bordeaux did since she's in the WWE ?
> 
> Also AEW will never push or use someone who's only known because of how she's dressed.


She hasn't fucking debuted yet, relax, lol. Um, how long have you been following WWE. How she is dressed is exactly where the money is. I guarantee her segments beat AEW's in the ratings. And people are going to want to see her lick microphones and stuff. I think the gimmick she's been working on is taking back the word "Diva," like it's not a bad thing. Scarlett Bordeaux coming out and proclaiming herself to be the Divas Champion like she's Ted DiBiase with the Million Dollar Belt. Could be ace.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

She doesn't need to wrestle. That's not where the money is in her. It's in her flaunting her sexuality in an era where even women are conflicted about whether or not it is empowering or disadvantaging women. And it's in her being a smug little bitch about it, knowing all the eyeballs are on her and getting off on it because she knows that none of us could ever have her. She's Sunny. Don't try and make her Becky Lynch or even Alexa Bliss. She's a talentness fuck, everyone knows it, but she's still valuable to the company because of her skimpy outfits even in 2020. I would even have her manage women. Yeah, let her be the bunny boiler to Johnny Gargano, pissing off Candice LeRae, but have Scarlett's charge save her from a Candice beat-down to set up a wrestling match people want to see with a heel gimmick they want to see eventually get their comeuppance. 

This is where you go old-school pro-wrestling. Scarlett Bordeaux should be a sexy Jim Cornette. Well, sexier Jim Cornette*. ;-)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

With Scarlett Bordeaux you can simply give the best of both worlds. AEW clearly wants the best women's wrestlers on the planet so sign them up but also have the hottest women in wrestling also in eye candy type roles. Scarlett is now signed to WWE as we all know but she's a great example of someone AEW could have picked up on the cheap and potentially made a star out of. 

Stacy Keibler and Torrie Wilson were never great women's wrestlers and were only really "known because of she's dressed" but Torrie Wilson was a huge ratings grabber in the early to mid 2000's as the perfect American girl known for her looks. It got to the point that they seemed to be having body contests every week just to pop a rating when Torrie stripped off. I'd say that Torrie's relatively short run in WWE (5-6 years wasn't it?) probably made her a ton of money and the WWE even more. Not only was Torrie a ratings winner but I guarantee many men around the world were excited to turn up to an arena to see Torrie and the other divas strip off in a non serious segment. That's not including all the "How hot are our women?" DVD's that WWE probably made a ton of money off based mainly around Torrie, Trish and Stacy. Torrie became a hall of famer just by being a hot girl who could entertain.

Scarlett could do the same. Give her a gimmick where she uses her beauty to take advantage of men, borrow from Francine in ECW where she only wants to be with winners and if the men she's with stop becoming winners they lose her, she can jump from male talent to male talent with all the guys giving her time of day because she's hot. Could have her wrestle as well every now and then but I think she'd be someone they could really build around, put on posters and pop ratings.

As for Killer Kross he's certainly a type of guy that AEW could use. Big intimidating look and wasn't ex WWE. AEW has brought in two big men since Kross signed with WWE but he should've been their primary target.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Torrie Wilson is still fucking gorgeous. She could probably be a ratings mover now, haha.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bordeaux would have been perfect 15 years ago.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dondada78 said:


> My thoughts exactly, but the AEW fanbase prefers washed up WWE midcarders and Indy geeks than a guy who could step in and be a believable movie villain sociopath. His promos and aura scream STAR. I love Hammerstone & Jacob Fatu as can't miss STARS but Killer Kross transcends them.


I think what you're seeing is that people are just not that familiar with Impact talent. I hadn't seen a Santana and Ortiz match until they came to AEW and I haven't seen a Killer Kross match.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Yeah, I agree with those that regret us not landing Kross. They should have given the money that they gave to Lee & Hardy to Kross & his girl. Would have been much better off. Id still like to keep Archer though, he looks like the real deal and will be a solid midcarder to help get these newer guys over.

I just wish Kross was one of those new guys. When AEW started I had 5 wrestlers that I wish we would sign and it appears we will only land one of the 5. Eli Drake/Brian Cage/Killer Kross/Jacob Fatu/Hammerstone.


----------



## Dondada78 (Jun 10, 2019)

just wish Kross was one of those new guys. When AEW started I had 5 wrestlers that I wish we would sign and it appears we will only land one of the 5. Eli Drake/Brian Cage/Killer Kross/Jacob Fatu/ Hammerstone

Instead we get the dork order and Indy geeks of the week. MLW & NWA make better signings than they do. 

Wardlow is a STUD though. I thought they would make a move on Ivan Markov, Edge Stone, Locked & Loaded ( Gannon & Dawkins) & Bill.Collier. Even the Airpod God Richard Holiday has grown on me.


----------



## Ericmoose (Mar 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> She doesn't need to wrestle. That's not where the money is in her. It's in her flaunting her sexuality in an era where even women are conflicted about whether or not it is empowering or disadvantaging women. And it's in her being a smug little bitch about it, knowing all the eyeballs are on her and getting off on it because she knows that none of us could ever have her. She's Sunny. Don't try and make her Becky Lynch or even Alexa Bliss. She's a talentness fuck, everyone knows it, but she's still valuable to the company because of her skimpy outfits even in 2020. I would even have her manage women. Yeah, let her be the bunny boiler to Johnny Gargano, pissing off Candice LeRae, but have Scarlett's charge save her from a Candice beat-down to set up a wrestling match people want to see with a heel gimmick they want to see eventually get their comeuppance.
> 
> This is where you go old-school pro-wrestling. Scarlett Bordeaux should be a sexy Jim Cornette. Well, sexier Jim Cornette*. ;-)




I think a Candice and Scarlett feud could be good, I'd be for that.


----------

